# The Driveling and Creek wading thread



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's the day before turkey season! 
YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the day before turkey season!
> YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!



Yes sir!!!!!

I'm bowhuntin' em with no blind starting at dawn tomorrow!


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya gotta put me on a dozen or so of those eaten size cats ya got in your profile pic there, Bama!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> Ya gotta put me on a dozen or so of those eaten size cats ya got in your profile pic there, Bama!


Hey Douglas! 
I'd rather have some half pounders or a big Ol' flathead. Those blue, yellow, and channel cats just taste too fishy once they get that big.


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm one of them weird fellas that actually like my fish to taste fishy though. 

Spanish Macks are my favorite, and I'm amazed at how many folks turn their noses at them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> I'm one of them weird fellas that actually like my fish to taste fishy though.
> 
> Spanish Macks are my favorite, and I'm amazed at how many folks turn their noses at them.



Spanish Mackerel are golden when it comes to making a good seafood chowder. I love 'em!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the day before turkey season!
> YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!



And I'm on shift tomorrow.....so off to bed now


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck on yalls turkey season, Bama and Douglas.

Yall be safe.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the day before turkey season!
> YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!



Good luck Robert!  Hope they're hollerin at ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Good luck Robert!  Hope they're hollerin at ya!



Thank ya Kindly, Lee! 
time to load the truck and 4-wheeler....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the day before turkey season!
> YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!






DouglasB. said:


> Yes sir!!!!!
> 
> I'm bowhuntin' em with no blind starting at dawn tomorrow!


  Wait........... you changed your avatar........... didn't recognize ya there for a minute..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wait........... you changed your avatar........... didn't recognize ya there for a minute..............



Hey, Keebles!!!
You seeing any snakes crawling across the road yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the day before turkey season!
> YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!





DouglasB. said:


> Yes sir!!!!!
> 
> I'm bowhuntin' em with no blind starting at dawn tomorrow!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wait........... you changed your avatar........... didn't recognize ya there for a minute..............



HEEEYYYYY i foundddd youuu


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Keebles!!!
> You seeing any snakes crawling across the road yet?



hush yo mouth mister dont be jinxin' nuttin....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Keebles!!!
> You seeing any snakes crawling across the road yet?


not alive, saw a dead'en yesterday on the way home............ you? 



lilD1188 said:


> HEEEYYYYY i foundddd youuu


well snap............ I mean............. There you are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not alive, saw a dead'en yesterday on the way home............ you?
> 
> 
> well snap............ I mean............. There you are!!!!!!!!!!



vewwwy funnyy


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

*yall see how mean she is to meee :'( lol*


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> vewwwy funnyy


 


lilD1188 said:


> *yall see how mean she is to meee :'( lol*


 
Oh PuhLEEZE...............


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wait........... you changed your avatar........... didn't recognize ya there for a minute..............




First new avatar since the day I joined.... took me a darned while to figure out how to do it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2011)

Got to get on the move . . .


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 25, 2011)

I gotta head out to the land for awhile. Check the trail cams and what not.... 

Ya'll hold it down now, ya hear?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> hush yo mouth mister dont be jinxin' nuttin....


It's that time of year again. Just askin' because i haven't seen any dead rattlers on the road yet.


Keebs said:


> not alive, saw a dead'en yesterday on the way home............ you?
> 
> 
> well snap............ I mean............. There you are!!!!!!!!!!



water snakes, a rat snake, and a black racer are all i've see so far. This place i'm going to near Cuthbert is kinda sandy and mostly pine thickets. Prime canebrake and diamondback territory. Glad i'll have the snakeboots on.
 That lease we had in Eastman last year was full of rattlers. Saw at least 8 dead on the dirt road during turkey season.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's that time of year again. Just askin' because i haven't seen any dead rattlers on the road yet.
> 
> 
> water snakes, a rat snake, and a black racer are all i've see so far. This place i'm going to near Cuthbert is kinda sandy and mostly pine thickets. Prime canebrake and diamondback territory. Glad i'll have the snakeboots on.
> That lease we had in Eastman last year was full of rattlers. Saw at least 8 dead on the dirt road during turkey season.




i hate snakes!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i hate snakes!!!



x2


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i hate snakes!!!



well, i'm sure they hate you back!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> First new avatar since the day I joined.... took me a darned while to figure out how to do it!


 I *almost* didn't know who ya were!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to get on the move . . .


you checked your messages???????????



rhbama3 said:


> It's that time of year again. Just askin' because i haven't seen any dead rattlers on the road yet.
> 
> 
> water snakes, a rat snake, and a black racer are all i've see so far. This place i'm going to near Cuthbert is kinda sandy and mostly pine thickets. Prime canebrake and diamondback territory. Glad i'll have the snakeboots on.
> That lease we had in Eastman last year was full of rattlers. Saw at least 8 dead on the dirt road during turkey season.


You still hunting Eastman??  Thought you said something about loosing that lease?
ALL of ya'll hunting this time of year need your snake boots on!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm sure they hate you back!



i hope so, that way they stay away from me well cept king snakes i can handle them they eat the bad rattlers, i just have a hard time spottin em in the grass and i wear flippy flops durin summer so they might bite off my toes


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's that time of year again. Just askin' because i haven't seen any dead rattlers on the road yet.
> 
> 
> water snakes, a rat snake, and a black racer are all i've see so far. This place i'm going to near Cuthbert is kinda sandy and mostly pine thickets. Prime canebrake and diamondback territory. Glad i'll have the snakeboots on.
> That lease we had in Eastman last year was full of rattlers. Saw at least 8 dead on the dirt road during turkey season.



i know theres some turkeys in cuthbert or theyre used to be cause i saw maybe 12 of em one time, but then again that was like YEARSSS AGO


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I *almost* didn't know who ya were!
> 
> you checked your messages???????????
> 
> ...



No, i was talking about last year. Yes, we lost that lease and i sure hate it cause it was a good one! 
Thought we were gonna get a lease near Eastman but it fell thru at the last minute when the LO changed his mind.


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=610811&page=21

oh yeah, last post.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> x2



for sumreason when i shoot atta snake it charges toward me so i stopped shootin at em and run the other way lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=610811&page=21
> 
> oh yeah, last post.



YAY


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i was talking about last year. Yes, we lost that lease and i sure hate it cause it was a good one!
> Thought we were gonna get a lease near Eastman but it fell thru at the last minute when the LO changed his mind.


 I sowwy...........



slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=610811&page=21
> 
> oh yeah, last post.


  you just have this "thing" about that, doncha?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> for sumreason when i shoot atta snake it charges toward me so i stopped shootin at em and run the other way lol



sounds like you better get that hawt mom of yours to give you some shooting lessons.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sounds like you better get that hawt mom of yours to give you some shooting lessons.


  
actually she is a pretty fair shot............... when she wants to be, she's been shooting with her Dad since before she could really hold the gun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> for sumreason when i shoot atta snake it charges toward me so i stopped shootin at em and run the other way lol



Ill share a lil secret with ya , dont shoot atta snake, shoot the snake, works when i do it.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ill share a lil secret with ya , dont shoot atta snake, shoot the snake, works when i do it.



 i know that, well i sometimes miss and thats when it comes after me


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> actually she is a pretty fair shot............... when she wants to be, she's been shooting with her Dad since before she could really hold the gun!



 i need contacts glasses+scopes= a big FAIL lol mine get in the way!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........
> 
> 
> you just have this "thing" about that, doncha?



huh???


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

you know its hot when a queen size comforter drys on a clothes line in 30 mins!!! WHEW gotta love livin in south ga


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> huh???


Slip-bro considers it like winning the lottery if he gets the last post in a thread before it's locked. Yeah, i don't know, either.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> huh???


*Some* folks have this "thing" about being the last one to post in the driveler before it gets locked down............... the mods just "LOVE" us for that!



lilD1188 said:


> you know its hot when a queen size comforter drys on a clothes line in 30 mins!!! WHEW gotta love livin in south ga


 Having the March Winds don't hurt none neither...........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip-bro considers it like winning the lottery if he gets the last post in a thread before it's locked. Yeah, i don't know, either.


  like you ain't tried a time or "two"!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> you know its hot when a queen size comforter drys on a clothes line in 30 mins,  and wasp have already built a nest in it!!! WHEW gotta love livin in south ga



fixed it for ya.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *Some* folks have this "thing" about being the last one to post in the driveler before it gets locked down............... the mods just "LOVE" us for that!
> 
> 
> Having the March Winds don't hurt none neither...........



oh i was sayin yay cause he said hed send me a turkey tail feather lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for ya.


 you mean possum's ain't the only thing you've had truble with?!?!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for ya.



hahahaahahaha noooooo we dont have a bad problem with "wisp" round here just carpenter bees


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

*where's the video!!!!!*


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *where's the video!!!!!*



.........................you scared me


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *where's the video!!!!!*


NOT MY PROBLEM THIS TIME!!!



lilD1188 said:


> .........................you scared me


 He does that, you'll get used to it...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOT MY PROBLEM THIS TIME!!!
> 
> 
> He does that, you'll get used to it...........



lol....notice anything diff'??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> lol....notice anything diff'??


 yeah, foxie, but that isn't one of my fav pics of her...........


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, foxie, but that isn't one of my fav pics of her...........



its mine lol shes goin RAWR lol.... i gotta take some more pics one day outside... oh and my SIG is diff lol..... foxie has started a new command its "lay" for lay down and shes been gettin it lol.... simple commands so i can remember them!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

now i like this one better lol she was trynna get a dip (true redneck) lol


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip-bro considers it like winning the lottery if he gets the last post in a thread before it's locked. Yeah, i don't know, either.





Keebs said:


> *Some* folks have this "thing" about being the last one to post in the driveler before it gets locked down............... the mods just "LOVE" us for that!


 Even i dunno why i do it ...


lilD1188 said:


> oh i was sayin yay cause he said hed send me a turkey tail feather lol



That too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, foxie, but that isn't one of my fav pics of her...........



So Foxie dips Grizzly too??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Fine, I'll just interject one right now..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *where's the video!!!!!*


Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lilD1188 said:


> .........................you scared me



He startled me too


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> its mine lol shes goin RAWR lol.... i gotta take some more pics one day outside... oh and my SIG is diff lol..... foxie has started a new command its "lay" for lay down and shes been gettin it lol.... simple commands so i can remember them!!


J told ya to change............ see???? Gawd, ya'll see how she doesn't listen??!?!



lilD1188 said:


> now i like this one better lol she was trynna get a dip (true redneck) lol


 


slip said:


> Even i dunno why i do it ...
> 
> 
> That too.


  'cause it's funny as heck!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So Foxie dips Grizzly too??


  it's a southerngurlthang..................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, I'll just interject one right now..


  maybe BB will come by in a bit & put it where it needs to be.................


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> J told ya to change............ see???? Gawd, ya'll see how she doesn't listen??!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one told me to change it lol....... i just like the dippin one lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> no one told me to change it lol....... i just like the dippin one lol



His feet are as big as his head


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So Foxie dips Grizzly too??



eh sometimes, or copenhagen but then shed have to risk stealin some from copenhagen (our female pit) lol

&& this is copenhagen


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> His feet are as big as his head



SHES A SHE....... her name is foxie moxie


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> no one told me to change it lol....... i just like the dippin one lol


I meant about the commands.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> His feet are as big as his head


 Uuuhh, HER head............. she's just 7 months old!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> SHES A SHE....... her name is foxie moxie





Keebs said:


> I meant about the commands..............
> 
> Uuuhh, HER head............. she's just 7 months old!


 

 "my gran-dog"


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> SHES A SHE....... her name is foxie moxie


Her feet are as big as her head


Keebs said:


> I meant about the commands..............
> 
> 
> Uuuhh, HER head............. she's just 7 months old!



oops my bad


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I meant about the commands..............
> 
> 
> Uuuhh, HER head............. she's just 7 months old!



ohhh no down is her command for sit and then lay is her command for lay down and drop it is drop it lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> "my gran-dog"



in that picture tho she wasnt but 8 weeks at the most lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Her feet are as big as her head
> 
> 
> oops my bad





you should see her now tho lol, she was 8 weeks at the most in that picture and her lil sister looked like a apple-head chiwahwah, but her sister died a few weeks after we got em


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

kiaya: foxies sister the runt of the litter


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Pot Roast for dinner..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Alright yall im out , every one have a good weekend and be careful in them turkey woods!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pot Roast for dinner..



Found a quart of seafood chowder in the freezer. 
Some crystal river hot sauce and saltines and i'll be set!
Got the house all to myself tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  Waiting on a woman . . .




I had a Pookie kinda day.  Let my Lab out while loading the Yukon for Savannah, she drops her tennis ball right outside the back door, (idiot) me didn't see it steps on it and busted my butt BIG TIME.  First thing I did is to look around and make sure nobody saw me, second thing was to wiggle feet, toes etc to make sure everything worked, third thing was to look around for somebody to help me up, fourth thing was to have big, dumb, crazy Lab to lick me in my face.  Fith thing was to have a couple shots of Crown, and I ain't driving . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  Waiting on a woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say, that does sound like something i'd do. 
I still got a 4-wheeler to load in the truck so danger is lurking......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  Waiting on a woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Say, that does sound like something i'd do.
> I still got a 4-wheeler to load in the truck so danger is lurking......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 25, 2011)

river street...cold beer...mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  Waiting on a woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hurry up and get you big booty down here boy!!! Ive already saw nekkid wimmens and drinkin cold beer on river street!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 25, 2011)

DouglasB. said:


> I'm one of them weird fellas that actually like my fish to taste fishy though.
> 
> Spanish Macks are my favorite, and I'm amazed at how many folks turn their noses at them.



I make a smoked spanish mackerel dip that.... well, quite frankly, is the best.  Bet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Say, that does sound like something i'd do.
> I still got a 4-wheeler to load in the truck so danger is lurking......



Watch that back window..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch that back window..



i keep a cinder block in the back of the truck for just that reason. 
Man! Seafood chowder for supper, a movie about Baron Richtofen on the TV, and all my turkey hunting stuff spread all over the floor. It's gonna be a good night!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

Details for Saturday, March 26 
Variable clouds with showers and scattered thunderstorms. A few storms may be severe. High 73F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
Evening: Thunderstorms. Low 58F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.



oh well, long as i dont float away ill be happy.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Details for Saturday, March 26
> Variable clouds with showers and scattered thunderstorms. A few storms may be severe. High 73F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
> Evening: Thunderstorms. Low 58F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
> 
> ...



Considering that I have a child that has come down with another "crud-bug" and ran herself silly this week with school activities and doesn't look like she needs to get out of bed, let alone leave the house... AND the fact that we're suffocating in smoke from the Coffee county fires, I'll take the rain. 

Not like I was gonna make it turkey hunting tomorrow anyway.


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Considering that I have a child that has come down with another "crud-bug" and ran herself silly this week with school activities and doesn't look like she needs to get out of bed, let alone leave the house... AND the fact that we're suffocating in smoke from the Coffee county fires, I'll take the rain.
> 
> Not like I was gonna make it turkey hunting tomorrow anyway.



heck i just got over some weird "crud bug" and was thinking being wet and chilled may not be the best idea but...oh well...i've waited to long to not go.

but the smoke here hasnt been bad in a while, thankfully. now its just pollen.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> heck i just got over some weird "crud bug" and was thinking being wet and chilled may not be the best idea but...oh well...i've waited to long to not go.
> 
> but the smoke here hasnt been bad in a while, thankfully. now its just pollen.



Not sure what it is. She had a 101 fever after school yesterday and said her throat was hurting. Gave  her two Advil and her fever broke fast and her throat was barely red. Now, no fever or sore throat but she's stuffy as crud.  

She just went through that bronchitis crap a little over a month ago. Not gonna run her to the doc as long as she's not running a fever anymore. 


Fishbait and EvilRubberDucky going back to the new lease tomorrow to lime some new food plots and since apparently it's MY FAULT  that the a/c was frozen up when he got home tonight (while I was picking up mini-me) I guess I'll be waiting on an a/c guy. 



Being me sucks almost as bad as being Wobbert-Woo!  sometimes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

Howdy Slipster,,,,,,,Ms. TurtleBabe..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Details for Saturday, March 26
> Variable clouds with showers and scattered thunderstorms. A few storms may be severe. High 73F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
> Evening: Thunderstorms. Low 58F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
> 
> ...


Well, thank you, Helpy Helperton! 
I don't care. I'm going anyway because i need wood time bad!



turtlebug said:


> Not sure what it is. She had a 101 fever after school yesterday and said her throat was hurting. Gave  her two Advil and her fever broke fast and her throat was barely red. Now, no fever or sore throat but she's stuffy as crud.
> 
> She just went through that bronchitis crap a little over a month ago. Not gonna run her to the doc as long as she's not running a fever anymore.
> 
> ...




Surely, things aren't that bad!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Slipster,,,,,,,Ms. TurtleBabe..



Hi HawtMostInterestingManInTheWorld.  




rhbama3 said:


> Surely, things aren't that bad!




You don't wanna go there tonight. Either this a/c freezing up is a fluke thing or Fishbait will need a place to sleep for a while until I have a new heat pump installed because it's so OBVIOUS that this is completely MY FAULT so there will be no peace until the situation is rectified.  


Then again, he exchanged his new heat pump for land so nanananananabooboo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi HawtMostInterestingManInTheWorld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need an AC anyway. Just think of it as conditioning for hog hunting this summer. 












uh oh......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi HawtMostInterestingManInTheWorld.
> :



I'm not too interesting tonight. Got a major headache brought on by pulling crap together for taxes (another day to go) and feeling like I have beach sand in my eyes from all of the freakin pollen. I will certainly be glad to see the rain move in tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't need an AC anyway. Just think of it as conditioning for hog hunting this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the compressor is shot, we won't be able to afford to hog hunt this summer.   



I KNEW KNEW KNEW I should've trumped his behind on the land and had a new system installed. 

I freaking KNEW it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If the compressor is shot, we won't be able to afford to hog hunt this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no. I sure hope it's just a starter or something. 
Ya'll are going to shoot hogs this summer whether you want to or not. Fishbait's pink room is all ready for him.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Send fishbait to Snowy, I'll fix him up *evil snicker*

Evenin Yall!! Anyone wanna come help me goat wrangle in the mornin?  No grease needed


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure what it is. She had a 101 fever after school yesterday and said her throat was hurting. Gave  her two Advil and her fever broke fast and her throat was barely red. Now, no fever or sore throat but she's stuffy as crud.
> 
> She just went through that bronchitis crap a little over a month ago. Not gonna run her to the doc as long as she's not running a fever anymore.
> 
> ...


Well dang, hope she feels better soon.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Slipster,,,,,,,Ms. TurtleBabe..





rhbama3 said:


> Well, thank you, Helpy Helperton!
> I don't care. I'm going anyway because i need wood time bad!
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. ill be just fine as long as i get to hear a gobble in the morning...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh no. I sure hope it's just a starter or something.
> Ya'll are going to shoot hogs this summer whether you want to or not. Fishbait's pink room is all ready for him.



We'll work it out somehow. 

The bad part is two years ago, we had one company come out, they replaced the capicatator and then the guy said he "cleaned" the inside unit and charged an extra $150. 

Less than a week later, same crap again and called someone else. Wound up spending $400 with them because company one's tech basically screwed it all up. Instead of cleaning, he pushed the crud deeper into the unit. 

So, when I got the bill from the first company, I paid for the capacitator and figured up 15 minutes of labor and mailed that amount to them with a copy of the bill from the second company (who actually fixed it) and wrote PAID IN FULL on everything.

Never heard another word from company one.


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

anyone else watching "Freeloaders" on FNC?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> anyone else watching "Freeloaders" on FNC?



got it tivo'd. Not sure why, because it is gonna make me mad.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 25, 2011)

I sure hope my neighbors all realize that a statewide burn ban has been issued. 

Between the pollen and smoke, I'm gonna have to change my username to MichaelJackson cause I don't tan and I'm gonna to have to start wearing a mask outside.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!  Waiting on a woman . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I sure hope you've made it there by now!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Say, that does sound like something i'd do.
> I still got a 4-wheeler to load in the truck so danger is lurking......


uuuhhh, yeah!



BBQBOSS said:


> river street...cold beer...mmmmmmmmmm


What?? No pics yet??????????  Talk to Quack, you have "instructions" to follow!!



slip said:


> Details for Saturday, March 26
> Variable clouds with showers and scattered thunderstorms. A few storms may be severe. High 73F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
> Evening: Thunderstorms. Low 58F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
> 
> ...


Slip, slip, slip, don't rely totally on the local Metoroligical, metoral.........metor..........snap, weather folks, just make your plans & GO FOR IT!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!



turtlebug said:


> Not sure what it is. She had a 101 fever after school yesterday and said her throat was hurting. Gave  her two Advil and her fever broke fast and her throat was barely red. Now, no fever or sore throat but she's stuffy as crud.
> 
> She just went through that bronchitis crap a little over a month ago. Not gonna run her to the doc as long as she's not running a fever anymore.
> 
> ...


 LilD is suffering too and don't you know, it's ALWAYS the females fault, no MATTER WHAT?????????
Goot'evenin' folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I sure hope my neighbors all realize that a statewide burn ban has been issued.
> 
> Between the pollen and smoke, I'm gonna have to change my username to MichaelJackson cause I don't tan and I'm gonna to have to start wearing a mask outside.


 lawd, sometimes you juss kill me, Tbug!!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs, remember when i kept talking about making a deer toe rattle? got it done today. the leg bone is dyed with coffee and turned out more of a gray-ish color, i was hoping for a more "brown" color ... so it would look weatherd and not rotten.

but oh well, gotta learn some how...anyway here it is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, remember when i kept talking about making a deer toe rattle? got it done today. the leg bone is dyed with coffee and turned out more of a gray-ish color, i was hoping for a more "brown" color ... so it would look weatherd and not rotten.
> 
> but oh well, gotta learn some how...anyway here it is.



Have you been eating some of Seth's paint chips?
What in the world is that thing?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, remember when i kept talking about making a deer toe rattle? got it done today. the leg bone is dyed with coffee and turned out more of a gray-ish color, i was hoping for a more "brown" color ... so it would look weatherd and not rotten.
> 
> but oh well, gotta learn some how...anyway here it is.


Well alright then................ now, educate me, what's it for, what do you do with it............. details boy, details!
Glad you got it done though!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you been eating some of Seth's paint chips?
> What in the world is that thing?



 its a rattle. it sounds pretty cool though.

wish i had never dyed it now though. looked better white.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> its a rattle. it sounds pretty cool though.
> 
> wish i had never dyed it now though. looked better white.



A baby rattle?


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well alright then................ now, educate me, what's it for, what do you do with it............. details boy, details!
> Glad you got it done though!


its just a rattle, like what babys play with.


rhbama3 said:


> A baby rattle?



yup pretty much, but im pretty sure there is some kind of law against letting babys play with deer bones and toes?

i made it because for what ever reason i saved the legs from the doe i killed...didnt really know what to do them, and didnt want to mount them so i gave this a shot.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Found a quart of seafood chowder in the freezer.
> Some crystal river hot sauce and saltines and i'll be set!
> Got the house all to myself tonight.



And you didn't save any for me?!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Say, that does sound like something i'd do.
> I still got a 4-wheeler to load in the truck so danger is lurking......



Please be careful. The last thing we need is another bill. 



rhbama3 said:


> i keep a cinder block in the back of the truck for just that reason.
> Man! Seafood chowder for supper, a movie about Baron Richtofen on the TV, and all my turkey hunting stuff spread all over the floor. It's gonna be a good night!



Everyone, make sure you have an umbrella around. If Bubba's going huntin' it's sure to rain. Or, maybe Quack has taken the bad luck and you'll be free and clear. 



turtlebug said:


> You don't wanna go there tonight. Either this a/c freezing up is a fluke thing or Fishbait will need a place to sleep for a while until I have a new heat pump installed because it's so OBVIOUS that this is completely MY FAULT so there will be no peace until the situation is rectified.
> 
> 
> Then again, he exchanged his new heat pump for land so nanananananabooboo!



Sounds like you need to put Fishbait back in the closet!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

slip said:


> its just a rattle, like what babys play with.
> 
> 
> yup pretty much, but im pretty sure there is some kind of law against letting babys play with deer bones and toes?
> ...


Cody, it don't matter one bit why you did it, you wanted it, there is no reason NOT to want it, you created it, it's cool......... works for me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> And you didn't save any for me?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No
Yes
rainsuit packed
Fishbait is moving in with us for just a little while. Ya'll work it out.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> And you didn't save any for me?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One day, ONE DAY, .............. naaahhh, it ain't gonna happen!! you are sitting on a GOLD MINE, girl!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cody, it don't matter one bit why you did it, you wanted it, there is no reason NOT to want it, you created it, it's cool......... works for me!



I wonder if baby Nicodemus had one of those?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> maybe BB will come by in a bit & put it where it needs to be.................



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> One day, ONE DAY, .............. naaahhh, it ain't gonna happen!! you are sitting on a GOLD MINE, girl!!!!!!!



Quit encouraging her!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cody, it don't matter one bit why you did it, you wanted it, there is no reason NOT to want it, you created it, it's cool......... works for me!





rhbama3 said:


> I wonder if baby Nicodemus had one of those?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2011)

okay ya'll. I'm headed to bed.
When the sun comes up in the morning, i plan to be dressed in camo, sitting with a shotgun, and listening for Gobbles.
Good luck to you too, Cody!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yes Ma'am!


 



rhbama3 said:


> Quit encouraging her!


 truth's truth!!



slip said:


>


 you know I gots your back!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay ya'll. I'm headed to bed.
> When the sun comes up in the morning, i plan to be dressed in camo, sitting with a shotgun, and listening for Gobbles.
> Good luck to you too, Cody!


GOOD LUCK WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 25, 2011)

Evening all, good luck in the woods, down in Savannah and wherever else you might find yourself!


----------



## slip (Mar 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay ya'll. I'm headed to bed.
> When the sun comes up in the morning, i plan to be dressed in camo, sitting with a shotgun, and listening for Gobbles.
> Good luck to you too, Cody!



Thanks Bama
Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 25, 2011)

Go get a big ole turkeyyy slip!! && wobbert  

..... Can't breathe I'm goin to bed night yall


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Turkey season all.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck to all those in the woods and on the water today :cheers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Mernin Turkeys and Trouts..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 26, 2011)

Howdy folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy folks!!



Hey Timbo how's it goin. I bet you're glad to be back home.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 26, 2011)

I am definitely glad to be back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am definitely glad to be back



You could have stalled here and killed some beers while wadin in the creek..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could have stalled here and killed some beers while wadin in the creek..



thought about it as I was flying in..........


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 26, 2011)

Cloudy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 26, 2011)

Man im sore this morning!  Quack, you're a beast! No more nekkid twista for me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I sure hope you've made it there by now!!!
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, yeah!
> ...


He made it!!

Go to fb


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, i struck out this morning. Didn't hear or see any turkeys. In fact, i couldn't even find a track! 
Anyway, just finished a big breakfast with my favorite Huddle House hawtie, and about to take a nap.
Hope somebody had better luck than i did.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He made it!!
> 
> Go to fb


first place I went this mernin!



BBQBOSS said:


> Man im sore this morning!  Quack, you're a beast! No more nekkid twista for me.


 he ain't lost his touch then, huh??


rhbama3 said:


> Well, i struck out this morning. Didn't hear or see any turkeys. In fact, i couldn't even find a track!
> Anyway, just finished a big breakfast with my favorite Huddle House hawtie, and about to take a nap.
> Hope somebody had better luck than i did.


well dang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he ain't lost his touch then, huh??:



Unless he's scrappin with a tennis ball.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

No luck here. Not even a gobble all morning.
but i did find some hens in the same spot as the last 3 years, and the first hen wanted to kick my dads butt with the box call he was using...so im hoping with a little time, where there is hens there is bound to be a gobbler.

oh yeah, and that same (self moderating here) "fella" that ruined our hunt 3 times last year with his 4-wheeler...did it again today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless he's scrappin with a tennis ball.






slip said:


> No luck here. Not even a gobble all morning.
> but i did find some hens in the same spot as the last 3 years, and the first hen wanted to kick my dads butt with the box call he was using...so im hoping with a little time, where there is hens there is bound to be a gobbler.
> 
> oh yeah, and that same (self moderating here) "fella" that ruined our hunt 3 times last year with his 4-wheeler...did it again today.


 ssooooo, you saying ya got ya a "new to you" 4 wheeler??


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ssooooo, you saying ya got ya a "new to you" 4 wheeler??



nah, he didnt want to hang around for long.
we heard his motor and stood on a bend in the (CLOSED) road, so he was surprised to turn and see us standing there blocking the road. just told him theres a turkey hunt going on and this road is closed, or something to that effect, and he went on his way....leaving his dog in the dust.

thing is though, we did this 3 times last year....he knows. every time he saw us last year he turned around and sped off back to the private land he came from.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> nah, he didnt want to hang around for long.
> we heard his motor and stood on a bend in the (CLOSED) road, so he was surprised to turn and see us standing there blocking the road. just told him theres a turkey hunt going on and this road is closed, or something to that effect, and he went on his way....leaving his dog in the dust.
> 
> thing is though, we did this 3 times last year....he knows. every time he saw us last year he turned around and sped off back to the private land he came from.



Put you a couple of these signs up. It oughta make him pause to think a little bit..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> nah, he didnt want to hang around for long.
> we heard his motor and stood on a bend in the (CLOSED) road, so he was surprised to turn and see us standing there blocking the road. just told him theres a turkey hunt going on and this road is closed, or something to that effect, and he went on his way....leaving his dog in the dust.
> 
> thing is though, we did this 3 times last year....he knows. every time he saw us last year he turned around and sped off back to the private land he came from.


 DNR???


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put you a couple of these signs up. It oughta make him pause to think a little bit..
> View attachment 592941


 it might if he can read.............


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> DNR???



Its sad, DNR are harder to find than a turkey.
Might call somebody and report him though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Its sad, DNR are harder to find than a turkey.
> Might call somebody and report him though.


It can't hurt, unless he finds out it was you & he harasses ya'll more........   How old a fellar is he??


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It can't hurt, unless he finds out it was you & he harasses ya'll more........   How old a fellar is he??



im not worried about him harassing me.

in his 40's i would guess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know which is worse: The fact that i saw nothing this morning, or that 3 friends shot good birds today including one with 4 beards. AAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2011)

Let's see... $150 just to show up on my doorstep today, not counting parts or labor -vs- $70 just to show up on Monday.

This weekend, rain and cool, cooler at night.

Yep, I think we can live with fans til Monday.  


















Wobbert-Woo!  I sowwy about your gobbler quest this morning. 

But at least you got to spend some quality time with Twitchy.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Its sad, DNR are harder to find than a turkey.
> Might call somebody and report him though.



Had one pass me while chasin a piglet through several properties till I got it caught


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Let's see... $150 just to show up on my doorstep today, not counting parts or labor -vs- $70 just to show up on Monday.
> 
> This weekend, rain and cool, cooler at night.
> 
> ...








MMHMMM.... I gotcha! 
well, i'm waiting to hear from the other guy that hunted with me this morning. I went to the right side of the property and promptly took the wrong road and ended up just wandering around calling. He went to the left side of the property and was still there when i left, so waiting to hear from him.
Sowwy about the AC unit. Sure hope it's not anything major. A clogged line would be nice.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 26, 2011)

This rain sucks!


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> This rain sucks!



kinda sorta...sucks for my huntin but is great for my garden...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> kinda sorta...sucks for my huntin but is great for my garden...



Yeah, but the hail doesn't help the garden too much.


----------



## Otis (Mar 26, 2011)

Y'all ever saw 100 kids trying to fly kites on about 2 acres?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> kinda sorta...sucks for my huntin but is great for my garden...



Hey Slip. Fixin to get ugly down your way.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Slip. Fixin to get ugly down your way.
> View attachment 593027



Yes sir, that it did. sounded like bombs was going off.
lost power a few times too.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Yes sir, that it did. sounded like bombs was going off.
> lost power a few times too.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



I hope the hail stayed away from you. That stuff does bad things to gardens.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope the hail stayed away from you. That stuff does bad things to gardens.



i dont think we got any thankfully.
glad i didnt stay in the woods all day though...would have been ugly out there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Keebs!!!!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5894081&posted=1#post5894081


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Messican...I still got pollen!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> im not worried about him harassing me.
> 
> in his 40's i would guess.


 way old enough to know better!



SnowHunter said:


> Had one pass me while chasin a piglet through several properties till I got it caught


How was the ride home, sista?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs!!!!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5894081&posted=1#post5894081


 Thanks shuggums!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Hey Messican...I still got pollen!



You sure that ain't dandruff??


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure that ain't dandruff??



Oh you did not!!!     Rain and storms...pfffft!


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure that ain't dandruff??



yeller dandruff? is he a simpsons character?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Oh you did not!!!     Rain and storms...pfffft!



You're on the wrong side of the tracks. North of 20 in conyers got hammered earlier today.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're on the wrong side of the tracks.
> 
> Heard that all my life!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a nice little shower roll through here earlier... 
Glad there was nothing serious here but rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Had a nice little shower roll through here earlier...
> Glad there was nothing serious here but rain.



there's a whole new batch of ugly stuff firing up to our west in Bama. It ain't over yet brudda.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> there's a whole new batch of ugly stuff firing up to our west in Bama. It ain't over yet brudda.



Welp...I got me a fresh 30 pack in the back up fridge downstairs. I'm good to go if I gotta hang out down there tonight...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2011)

Yo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

rain, thunder, rain, thunder, sunshine, clouds, rain. thunder, tornado watch, no turkeys. What a messed up day....
okay, found a deer tenderloin in the freezer, an onion and bacon in the fridge, and got some Dales steak sauce and fresh ground black pepper. At least i'll eat good again tonight.
Sleeping late tomorrow and then i'm gonna crank the 4-wheeler and go learn the property i was on today.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> rain, thunder, rain, thunder, sunshine, clouds, rain. thunder, tornado watch, no turkeys. What a messed up day....
> okay, found a deer tenderloin in the freezer, an onion and bacon in the fridge, and got some Dales steak sauce and fresh ground black pepper. At least i'll eat good again tonight.
> Sleeping late tomorrow and then i'm gonna crank the 4-wheeler and go learn the property i was on today.




Send that rain up here,Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Send that rain up here,Robert/Wobert/Woobert/Pookie/Bamaboy or just the guy who has lousy luck.



I do not control the weather! 
I'm just the one that always seems to get nailed by it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I do not control the weather!
> I'm just the one that always seems to get nailed by it.



What are you talking about. You're way better than a weather rock..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> rain, thunder, rain, thunder, sunshine, clouds, rain. thunder, tornado watch, no turkeys. What a messed up day....
> okay, found a deer tenderloin in the freezer, an onion and bacon in the fridge, and got some Dales steak sauce and fresh ground black pepper. At least i'll eat good again tonight.
> Sleeping late tomorrow and then i'm gonna crank the 4-wheeler and go learn the property i was on today.




Thought about you today while I was out on a little jaunt. Went to look at a jon boat for a buddy of mine, and on the way saw a turkey along the side of the road on the edge of a new clearcut. On the way back maybe 20 mins. later, he was still there. Stopped right along side of him and just watched until he got nervous and moved along.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Welp...I got me a fresh 30 pack in the back up fridge downstairs. I'm good to go if I gotta hang out down there tonight...



I think you're fixin to get your turn with the boomers and wet stuff..


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:
			
		

> How was the ride home, sista?



Tiring  Been a long time since I ran that much, that quick over that kinda terrain 


Oh, and for yall turkey hunters... theres a ton of em up here!! Every morning, round 9ish, I hear mass amounts of gobbles just on the other side of the barn, from the house  Too bad turkey huntin with a .22lr aint legal


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you talking about. You're way better than a weather rock..


Great. Jussssttt great......


Jeff C. said:


> Thought about you today while I was out on a little jaunt. Went to look at a jon boat for a buddy of mine, and on the way saw a turkey along the side of the road on the edge of a new clearcut. On the way back maybe 20 mins. later, he was still there. Stopped right along side of him and just watched until he got nervous and moved along.


It sux having to leave them alone like that. Still, it's just opening weekend. All my hopes and dreams haven't been crushed yet. 


SnowHunter said:


> Tiring  Been a long time since I ran that much, that quick over that kinda terrain
> 
> 
> Oh, and for yall turkey hunters... theres a ton of em up here!! Every morning, round 9ish, I hear mass amounts of gobbles just on the other side of the barn, from the house  Too bad turkey huntin with a .22lr aint legal



I wish you lived closer then!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Tiring  Been a long time since I ran that much, that quick over that kinda terrain
> 
> 
> Oh, and for yall turkey hunters... theres a ton of em up here!! Every morning, round 9ish, I hear mass amounts of gobbles just on the other side of the barn, from the house  Too bad turkey huntin with a .22lr aint legal


It didn't look like Aimee was too happy 'bout the seating arrangements!



rhbama3 said:


> Great. Jussssttt great......
> 
> It sux having to leave them alone like that. Still, it's just opening weekend. All my hopes and dreams haven't been crushed yet.
> 
> ...


There was about 3 tornado's touch down not too far from you tonight!  Dawsonville/Cuthbert area's.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Y'all be careful tonight. This second round is movin faster and could be a little more potent. I'm gonna stay up as long as I can, but the coffee might have a reverse effect...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Tiring  Been a long time since I ran that much, that quick over that kinda terrain
> 
> 
> Oh, and for yall turkey hunters... theres a ton of em up here!! Every morning, round 9ish, I hear mass amounts of gobbles just on the other side of the barn, from the house  Too bad turkey huntin with a .22lr aint legal





Keebs said:


> It didn't look like Aimee was too happy 'bout the seating arrangements!
> 
> 
> There was about 3 tornado's touch down not too far from you tonight!  Dawsonville/Cuthbert area's.............




Wooohooo....hotties in da house


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think you're fixin to get your turn with the boomers and wet stuff..



I was just looking at the maps

Gonna be a long night. Wouldn't be so bad if one of my animals wasn't such a storm freak. She shakes and whines if there is a storm within 50 miles. Need some doggy drugs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all be careful tonight. This second round is movin faster and could be a little more potent. I'm gonna stay up as long as I can, but the coffee might have a reverse effect...




All down south of us Mig???


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I need anudder drink


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All down south of us Mig???



Nope, that's round 1 south of us. Looky here at round 2.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601282


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I need anudder drink


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


>



Idiots, don't they know when you reach that stage of inebriation it's much safer just to crawl??


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idiots, don't they know when you reach that stage of inebriation it's much safer just to crawl??



Or just stay put on the ground...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, that's round 1 south of us. Looky here at round 2.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601282



Preciate it...just walked outside and saw the sky lighting up to the north and west of me....hearing the rumblers also!!



Jranger said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all be careful tonight. This second round is movin faster and could be a little more potent. I'm gonna stay up as long as I can, but the coffee might have a reverse effect...


Thankfully they are pretty much fizzeling out by the time they reach my neck of the woods!



Jeff C. said:


> Wooohooo....hotties in da house






Jranger said:


> I was just looking at the maps
> 
> Gonna be a long night. Wouldn't be so bad if one of my animals wasn't such a storm freak. She shakes and whines if there is a storm within 50 miles. Need some doggy drugs.


Benedryl works good in a pinch...........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, that's round 1 south of us. Looky here at round 2.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=601282


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Or just stay put on the ground...



As long as my eyes are open I'm mobile. When I'm too drunk for them to be open then it's goodnight Sally, whether I want it to be or not...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

saw a lot of lightning a little while ago toward Dawson( northwest of Albany) but it seems to be gone. Winds pickin' up though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> saw a lot of lightning a little while ago toward Dawson( northwest of Albany) but it seems to be gone. Winds pickin' up though.



That one was a booger. It dropped a tornado in Eufalla


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2011)

UFC Fight Night @ 10:00, I reckon I'll go watch it. Hopefully the satellite doesn't lose signal.

Y'all take care!!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeff C, since you are seeing lightning and hearing thunder, to your north and west, and your location is southside of here and there, that puts me somewhere...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That one was a booger. It dropped a tornado in Eufalla



I thought it might be the same cell. That looks like a strong line coming from Bama and we'll be right at the southern edge of it. If i remember correctly that is usually the most likely part of a storm to produce tornado's.
I think i'll sleep late in the morning and hunt later in the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Jeff C, since you are seeing lightning and hearing thunder, to your north and west, and your location is southside of here and there, that puts me somewhere...



Put your buggies in da' garage and quit harrassin da' roady help... You got's some good stuff headin your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought it might be the same cell. That looks like a strong line coming from Bama and we'll be right at the southern edge of it. If i remember correctly that is usually the most likely part of a storm to produce tornado's.
> I think i'll sleep late in the morning and hunt later in the day.



Yeah, by the time all of this makes it down to y'all who knows what it'll be packin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

If anyone is interested, on Encore e HD Twister is on!!!
I love that movie..


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put your buggies in da' garage and quit harrassin da' roady help... You got's some good stuff headin your way.




   And here I was thinking this was the creek waders thread.   Nobody knows,...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If anyone is interested, on Encore e HD Twister is on!!!
> I love that movie..



Good flick
Can't help but pick out all the continuity mishaps...

Kind of a drinking game I created


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> And here I was thinking this was the creek waders thread.   Nobody knows,...



I'm coffee wadin tonight..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2011)

'Sup?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> 'Sup?



The caffeine / blood saturation level..


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow...it's blowin something fierce outside right now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The caffeine / blood saturation level..



I got over that early this afternoon. Workin' on my blood alcohol level now.  Looks like ya'll gettin' pounded down that way tonight. We're getting a lot of rain, but not much nasty stuff. Lots of meso cells popping up in east TN, but they're mostly bustin' up and losing rotation when they hit the mountains.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Wow...it's blowin something fierce outside right now.



Well duhhhh!!!! I told you it was comin your way...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhhh!!!! I told you it was comin your way...



Good thing my son is here having a sleep over with his buddies... they should keep me up till I leave @ 6


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't decide which one's hawter. Jamie Gertz or Helen Hunt.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't decide which one's hawter. Jamie Gertz or Helen Hunt.



Helen's got great running gear
+ a few other good attributes.

Saw her and Mel in a chick flick that made me do a double-take 
(-2 points from man card)


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Crap....major hail


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Crap....major hail



well, don't just sit there! Run outside and try to catch one on your tongue!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, don't just sit there! Run outside and try to catch one on your tongue!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, don't just sit there! Run outside and try to catch one on your tongue!



Now all I need is some Margarita mix and Tequila...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Now all I need is some Margarita mix and Tequila...



and safety glasses! Don't want you to get hit in the eye!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and safety glasses! Don't want you to get hit in the eye!



2 late


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bubbette just called. She's on I-75 in Atlanta doing 30mph and says she hasn't seen lightning like this in years. Doesn't know if she'll make it home tonight or not.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just called. She's on I-75 in Atlanta doing 30mph and says she hasn't seen lightning like this in years. Doesn't know if she'll make it home tonight or not.



Send her on over, maybe she can keep these kids in check so I can sleep...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just called. She's on I-75 in Atlanta doing 30mph and says she hasn't seen lightning like this in years. Doesn't know if she'll make it home tonight or not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just called. She's on I-75 in Atlanta doing 30mph and says she hasn't seen lightning like this in years. Doesn't know if she'll make it home tonight or not.



If she's on 75 north of atlanta she's in one booger of a cell.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If she's on 75 north of atlanta she's in one booger of a cell.



They are pulling off. She said a car just hit a puddle and water went over the headlights and a lot of people are pulled off the interstate. They are gonna sit somewhere for awhile, but i told her the messican radar doesn't look like it'll let up anytime soon and she oughta consider a hotel for the night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Robert, catch 10 news, I know the folks they are showing........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Robert, catch 10 news, I know the folks they are showing........



guess i missed it. Showing the weather right now.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> guess i missed it. Showing the weather right now.


they didn't show nuttin but a downed pine tree & the tail lights of a truck on the road......... friends son called said his Dad's horse trailer got flipped, wrapped the motor home around an oak tree, his grandaddy's donkey barn is gone and they haven't seen the donkeys yet......... folks at the Randolph Southern Prom stood outside & watched it split up & go back together over & over........


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2011)

Night folks...


Gunna get up in the morning and see what the weather is like...hopefully the lightning and wind wont be bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Where'd everyone go?



was talking to wifey. She's too scared to keep driving and has stopped at a Holiday Inn somewhere in Atlanta. Bad stuff up there. You NoGa's better buckle down if you haven't already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> they didn't show nuttin but a downed pine tree & the tail lights of a truck on the road......... friends son called said his Dad's horse trailer got flipped, wrapped the motor home around an oak tree, his grandaddy's donkey barn is gone and they haven't seen the donkeys yet......... folks at the Randolph Southern Prom stood outside & watched it split up & go back together over & over........



whoa....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Night folks...
> 
> 
> Gunna get up in the morning and see what the weather is like...hopefully the lightning and wind wont be bad.


 Good LUck, Slip!!!!!!!!!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> whoa....


Yeah, wants me wanna go over & see it!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Night folks...
> 
> 
> Gunna get up in the morning and see what the weather is like...hopefully the lightning and wind wont be bad.



Ain't far behind...gotta be in Pine Mountain early to look at a deer club.



rhbama3 said:


> was talking to wifey. She's too scared to keep driving and has stopped at a Holiday Inn somewhere in Atlanta. Bad stuff up there. You NoGa's better buckle down if you haven't already.



Yeah, it's not looking good up here. Cept I'm not out in it so that's good. I don't blame her for holding up somewhere with so much driving left to do. I was hoping to have a break in the action to load up the 4 wheeler, but I think I'll wait till the am now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 26, 2011)

okay, now that my girls are safe, i'm going to bed. Not going in the morning, i just wanna enjoy ONE morning of sleep without the alarm being set.
Ya'll be safe!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, now that my girls are safe, i'm going to bed. Not going in the morning, i just wanna enjoy ONE morning of sleep without the alarm being set.
> Ya'll be safe!


NIte Wobert, I think I'll follow you out, can you reach the light switch for me??


----------



## Jranger (Mar 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NIte Wobert, I think I'll follow you out, can you reach the light switch for me??



Night folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 26, 2011)

Nite errybuddy. Sleep with one ear open. We just spent some time in the basement waitin on a hum dinger to blow over.

These storms are bigger and meaner than the ones earlier today.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 26, 2011)

Had one storm come through with heavy rain and some wind. That's it so far in SC.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 27, 2011)

hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> hey



Hey you seafood eatin aussie reject...


----------



## Otis (Mar 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> hey


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey you seafood eatin aussie reject...


 


its true.....da freaks come out at night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless he's scrappin with a tennis ball.


Dem Tennis balls are Da Debil!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey you seafood eatin aussie reject...


I didn't think he would ever stop eating!!.........He left there looking for ice cream!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

Yaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnn


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yaaaaawwwwwwwwwwnnnn


 well?  what's it lookin like for today???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2011)

Well the rest of the house is finally up    and eaten the b'fast I prepared.   For brunch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well?  what's it lookin like for today???



Good for us, but what got us last night is headin your way today..


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put your buggies in da' garage and quit harrassin da' roady help... You got's some good stuff headin your way.




Miguel, you weren't kidding. That line sat on us until daylight. I thought lightning hit the house,mailbox,boat,etc.
Was a long night for sure. Gonna have to take me a nap sometime today. Yaaaawwwwnnnn.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

mornin folks.

got out there at day light, sat til 9 and didnt see or hear a dang thing sept the skeeters buzzin in my ear.

got out of there right as the weather was getting worse.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the rest of the house is finally up    and eaten the b'fast I prepared.   For brunch.


Ain't nuttin wrong wiff brunch!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good for us, but what got us last night is headin your way today..


my cell phone is charged!!!



Laneybird said:


> Miguel, you weren't kidding. That line sat on us until daylight. I thought lightning hit the house,mailbox,boat,etc.
> Was a long night for sure. Gonna have to take me a nap sometime today. Yaaaawwwwnnnn.


mernin!



slip said:


> mornin folks.
> 
> got out there at day light, sat til 9 and didnt see or hear a dang thing sept the skeeters buzzin in my ear.
> 
> got out of there right as the weather was getting worse.


got a therma cell??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Morning folks......


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Morning folks......


Helllooooo Timmaaayyyyyy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Helllooooo Timmaaayyyyyy



Howdy Keeeebs....what yall into today?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 27, 2011)

Mornin Y'all

frying bacon without a shirt on ain't too smartgrease is hot,even on these six keg abs


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy Keeeebs....what yall into today?


once we get moving it'll be to finish the lean to, grill some wangs I got marinating & watch for this weather headed out way, now, in what order all this will happen, is yet to be seen!



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> frying bacon without a shirt on ain't too smartgrease is hot,even on these six keg abs


 dat's why they make aprons........... full frontal ones.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> frying bacon without a shirt on ain't too smartgrease is hot,even on these six keg abs



Uh hmmm, yeah...no comment...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 27, 2011)

I also found out this morning,that it's not a good idea to remove a corn from ya foot with a dremel tool.

But the corn IS gone


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I also found out this morning,that it's not a good idea to remove a corn from ya foot with a dremel tool.
> 
> But the corn IS gone


TMI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TMI!!!!!!!!



If ya don't have a real steady hand,that buffer pad at several thousand rpm will take off more than intended.

And it got HOT,got a white streak on the side of my foot now


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If ya don't have a real steady hand,that buffer pad at several thousand rpm will take off more than intended.
> 
> And it got HOT,got a white streak on the side of my foot now


Uuuuhhh, Jeff?  you DO know what TMI stands for, right?!?!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh, Jeff?  you DO know what TMI stands for, right?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> frying bacon without a shirt on ain't too smartgrease is hot,even on these six keg abs


They make these things called "lids" and also "splatter screens". You oughta check them out. 


Jeff Raines said:


> I also found out this morning,that it's not a good idea to remove a corn from ya foot with a dremel tool.
> 
> But the corn IS gone


soak your foot first to soften it up. Next time that is. 


Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh, Jeff?  you DO know what TMI stands for, right?!?!


Trust My Instincts? 

Well, i thoroughly enjoyed sleeping late this morning. Bubbette and Allie are headed home from Atlanta after spending the night in a hotel. They are still kinda skittish after that weather last night but says they are driving in light rain. I'm keeping an eye on the radar but it looks like everything will be north of us today. May try to go hunt this afternoon after all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the rest of the house is finally up    and eaten the b'fast I prepared.   For brunch.




Nuttin wrong with that...Mr. Earlybird  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good for us, but what got us last night is headin your way today..




So, I can go fishin for a few hours



Laneybird said:


> Miguel, you weren't kidding. That line sat on us until daylight. I thought lightning hit the house,mailbox,boat,etc.
> Was a long night for sure. Gonna have to take me a nap sometime today. Yaaaawwwwnnnn.



That's what happens when you wade in da Creek 



Keebs said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong wiff brunch!
> 
> 
> my cell phone is charged!!!
> ...



Except when it is served at 8:30am



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Morning folks......



Mornin' KY



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Y'all
> 
> frying bacon without a shirt on ain't too smartgrease is hot,even on these six keg abs



You should've had the wife do it, while you stayed 'behind the scenes' 


Mernin Folks!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong wiff brunch!
> 
> 
> my cell phone is charged!!!
> ...



nope


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You should've had the wife do it, while you stayed 'behind the scenes'
> 
> 
> Mernin Folks!!!



That's how it all started....We fussed,her and kids went to church,I stay home mad.....and look what happened.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong with that...Mr. Earlybird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' JC.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


>






rhbama3 said:


> They make these things called "lids" and also "splatter screens". You oughta check them out.
> 
> soak your foot first to soften it up. Next time that is.
> 
> ...


Uuuh, No........
That whole line is shifting south as it moves east......... I'll wait & see what MC sez...............



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin Folks!!!


 Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> That's how it all started....We fussed,her and kids went to church,I stay home mad.....and look what happened.









KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' JC.....




 Tim



Keebs said:


> Uuuh, No........
> That whole line is shifting south as it moves east......... I'll wait & see what MC sez...............
> 
> 
> Hi!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 27, 2011)

Well after all the lightning last night, the power never went off. I just now got back on line, because a tree rat just got fried up a pole, about an hr ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Well after all the lightning last night, the power never went off. I just now got back on line, because a tree rat just got fried up a pole, about an hr ago.




Mmmmmmmm...fried tree rat


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy stormy Sunday afternoon all good buddys.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuh, No........
> That whole line is shifting south as it moves east......... I'll wait & see what MC sez...............
> 
> 
> Hi!


Wow Keebs, if i got kilt by a storm tree, i'd be ticked off to miss turkey an snake season. All i have around me iz biggg treez.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

dadblame storms are starting to blow up in Southeast Bama. May not be going this afternoon after all.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow Keebs, if i got kilt by a storm tree, i'd be ticked off to miss turkey an snake season. All i have around me iz biggg treez.


Well stay away from da treeeees!!!!!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> dadblame storms are starting to blow up in Southeast Bama. May not be going this afternoon after all.


 knew ya shoulda got up & gone this morning!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

and now.....back to our regularly scheduled gully washers and lightening show.....I can hear the rumbling off in the distance.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well stay away from da treeeees!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> knew ya shoulda got up & gone this morning!!


quit poking me with that sharp stick. 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> and now.....back to our regularly scheduled gully washers and lightening show.....I can hear the rumbling off in the distance.


I know two people who are gonna be VERY happy to see you at work tomorrow. Last week was brutal!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quit poking me with that sharp stick.
> 
> I know two people who are gonna be VERY happy to see you at work tomorrow. Last week was brutal!



I don't work there anymore.....I sold the house and am moving to the British Virgin Islands....Jost Van Dyke....to be a bartender and rent jet skies.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I don't work there anymore.....I sold the house and am moving to the British Virgin Islands....Jost Van Dyke....to be a bartender and rent jet skies.......



Not funny. 
Besides, you would suck as a bartender. Believe it or not, Wild Turkey is not the beverage of choice down in the BVI.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

afternoon drivelin waders.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> quit poking me with that sharp stick.
> 
> I know two people who are gonna be VERY happy to see you at work tomorrow. Last week was brutal!


Whatchu talkin 'bout, them were q-tips!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I don't work there anymore.....I sold the house and am moving to the British Virgin Islands....Jost Van Dyke....to be a bartender and rent jet skies.......


I be yo maid if you take me with you!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> afternoon drivelin waders.


Helllooooo weather guru!


----------



## magoo (Mar 27, 2011)

Afternoon MC. Everbodys been waitin for your most recent weather prognostications.  Can you oblige?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

magoo said:


> Afternoon MC. Everbodys been waitin for your most recent weather prognostications.  Can you oblige?



Yup, some places it's rainin, some places it ain't. Other than that it'll be partly daylight until it gets dark this afternoon..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, some places it's rainin, some places it ain't. Other than that it'll be partly daylight until it gets dark this afternoon..



Gee, that helps a lot! 
I think i'm staying home. Just looking at the way the storm lines are tracking, Benevolence is gonna get hit and i just don't think i want to be sliding around on those clay roads.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee, that helps a lot!
> I think i'm staying home. Just looking at the way the storm lines are tracking, Benevolence is gonna get hit and i just don't think i want to be sliding around on those clay roads.



From the storm reports last night and today I think Laurens county, right around Lee's Grandpa's farm, where we did the first FPG, is gettin hammered. They got it real good last night and looks like they got hit again today.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee, that helps a lot!
> I think i'm staying home. Just looking at the way the storm lines are tracking, Benevolence is gonna get hit and i just don't think i want to be sliding around on those clay roads.



Bama, im stumped....do you think the turkeys are so quiet (here anyway, sounds like your place too) because of the weather? or ...

never hunted a opening where they didnt gobble!
granted....i've only hunted a few years...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Bama, im stumped....do you think the turkeys are so quiet (here anyway, sounds like your place too) because of the weather? or ...
> 
> never hunted a opening where they didnt gobble!
> granted....i've only hunted a few years...


Lots of factors come into play.
wind and rain will shut them up big time. Now, right after the rain quits is usually like flipping a switch. They will gobble their brains out. Also, if the hens roosted with the gobbler, he doesn't need to gobble much because they are already with him. It'll get better little bro.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lots of factors come into play.
> wind and rain will shut them up big time. Now, right after the rain quits is usually like flipping a switch. They will gobble their brains out. Also, if the hens roosted with the gobbler, he doesn't need to gobble much because they are already with him. It'll get better little bro.



I hope so man.
its hard getting the cold shoulder from a dadgum turkey.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 27, 2011)

Anybody seed Sir Duke? Got a little job fo da man.


----------



## magoo (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, some places it's rainin, some places it ain't. Other than that it'll be partly daylight until it gets dark this afternoon..



Thanks MC. 
don't b'leeve I could have made it today widdout your wisdom to guide me through!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From the storm reports last night and today I think Laurens county, right around Lee's Grandpa's farm, where we did the first FPG, is gettin hammered. They got it real good last night and looks like they got hit again today.






rhbama3 said:


> Gee, that helps a lot!
> I think i'm staying home. Just looking at the way the storm lines are tracking, Benevolence is gonna get hit and i just don't think i want to be sliding around on those clay roads.


The road from Cuthbert to Benevolence is where it got hit so bad, channel 10 was out there filming the clean up today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Back from Savannah, good food, good friends!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 27, 2011)

Back from Pine Mountain, little wetter than when I left...


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Savannah, good food, good friends!!



Dude you have missed some AWESOME turkey hunting the last two days, i mean dang...These turkeys are suicidal!

you better get on them in the morning while the weather still has them stird up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Savannah, good food, good friends!!


 I didn't get my *phone* call!



slip said:


> Dude you have missed some AWESOME turkey hunting the last two days, i mean dang...These turkeys are suicidal!
> 
> you better get on them in the morning while the weather still has them stird up.


 Tell'em Slip!!

OH SLIP!!!!!!!!!  I Forgot to tell YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


















I have a new springtime past time too!!
I done lost count of the carpenter bee's I've put down!!
Using some of my old tennis playing moves on them, they don't stand a chance!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Savannah, good food, good friends!!



Bout time!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I didn't get my *phone* call!
> 
> 
> Tell'em Slip!!
> ...



Spring just wouldnt be right without smackin bee's

Just dont, what ever you do DONT try to smack a wasp....a carpenter bee will try to get away..a wasp will go get a pack of buddies and come back...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Dude you have missed some AWESOME turkey hunting the last two days, i mean dang...These turkeys are suicidal!
> 
> you better get on them in the morning while the weather still has them stird up.



I just checked my field, I had some hooks with corn on 'em tied to a tree, I limited out . . .




Keebs said:


> I didn't get my *phone* call!
> 
> 
> Tell'em Slip!!
> ...




Sorry D, you wouldn't of been able to understand me . . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time!!!!





Missed ya bro, we had a good weekend . . . (that's what they told me) . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Spring just wouldnt be right without smackin bee's
> 
> Just dont, what ever you do DONT try to smack a wasp....a carpenter bee will try to get away..a wasp will go get a pack of buddies and come back...


Awww naww, I get them thangs too!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I just checked my field, I had some hooks with corn on 'em tied to a tree, I limited out . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I"m fluent in *drunkeneese*!
Glad ya'll made it home & had a good time..................... WHERE'S my T-shirt?????????


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just checked my field, I had some hooks with corn on 'em tied to a tree, I limited out . . .


i shoulda done that...


Keebs said:


> Awww naww, I get them thangs too!



you better then me

only way im going after wasps is with a revlover and a hand full of snake shot.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

slip said:


> i shoulda done that...
> 
> 
> you better then me
> ...


I done warned you LONG time ago - - - - - - careful listening to Quack's advice!!
ppfffttt, ain't nuttin but a thang........... old fly flap & swing like he...........ck!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Awww naww, I get them thangs too!
> 
> 
> I"m fluent in *drunkeneese*!
> Glad ya'll made it home & had a good time..................... WHERE'S my T-shirt?????????





I spilt beer on it and gave it to a homeless person . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

Howdy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.



Hiya Nico!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

How ya been, Quack?


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.



 How you been Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

slip said:


> How you been Nic?





Purty good, son. How bout yourself?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty good, son. How bout yourself?



Hey Nic!
I hope you got a better turkey hunting story than me. Haven't seen or heard a bird yet.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty good, son. How bout yourself?



Doing good


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I spilt beer on it and gave it to a homeless person . . .



*wheew* then I don't feel so bad since the last box of pear relish fell off the shelf, hit da floor & busted! 





Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.



HEYYYY DEMUS!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Nic!
> I hope you got a better turkey hunting story than me. Haven't seen or heard a bird yet.



Worked one yesterday mornin` for a while. He didn`t want to get in the danger zone. 



Keebs said:


> *wheew* then I don't feel so bad since the last box of pear relish fell off the shelf, hit da floor & busted!
> 
> HEYYYY DEMUS!!!



Howdy Miss Keebs...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 27, 2011)

Evening folks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

Howdy Kim.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

evenin' folks......everyone surviving the weather out there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How ya been, Quack?




Doing great Nic, Dawn and I just got back from Savannah with some GON friends!!




rhbama3 said:


> Hey Nic!
> I hope you got a better turkey hunting story than me. Haven't seen or heard a bird yet.




We did EVERYTHING but run a Tom over coming home!!




Keebs said:


> *wheew* then I don't feel so bad since the last box of pear relish fell off the shelf, hit da floor & busted!
> 
> HEYYYY DEMUS!!!




Clean the relish off the floor and save it for Dawn!!




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' folks......everyone surviving the weather out there?





Dawn and I are divorcing, can I date yo daughter??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' folks......everyone surviving the weather out there?





We just had a frog strangler for a little while, Tim. Looks like it`s fixin` to start back.


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We just had a frog strangler for a little while, Tim. Looks like it`s fixin` to start back.



plant your garden yet Nic?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Worked one yesterday mornin` for a while. He didn`t want to get in the danger zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Miss Keebs...


How's the therapy going?



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.


Hey Kim!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin' folks......everyone surviving the weather out there?


so far, so good.....here............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing great Nic, Dawn and I just got back from Savannah with some GON friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nicodemus said:


> We just had a frog strangler for a little while, Tim. Looks like it`s fixin` to start back.


 Say no!!!!!!!!!  It JUST cleared out here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doing great Nic, Dawn and I just got back from Savannah with some GON friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh Lawd........ I don't think you could afford her. I have had to liquidate all of my Bershire Hathaway holdings....sell my corporate jet, ski home in Aspen, and my 60ft yacht just so I could finance her for another month


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We just had a frog strangler for a little while, Tim. Looks like it`s fixin` to start back.



I am ready for it....least all this blamed pollen has been knocked down a little bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta run, wife wants to have sex, BRB!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta run, wife wants to have sex, BRB!!



See ya in 2 mins...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> See ya in 2 mins...


You best put on a jacket bud, else you catch cold. Take your meds and stay near the fire. Keep dry.


----------



## magoo (Mar 27, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> See ya in 2 mins...



Da ultimate put-down


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

slip said:


> plant your garden yet Nic?





Just about everything is growin`. I still want to plant some eggplant, and something else. I just can`t remember what it is...  




Keebs said:


> How's the therapy going?
> 
> 
> Hey Kim!!
> ...




Therapy??? I`d rahter try to give birth to a hayrake!!!  

We need rain!!!!  




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> oh Lawd........ I don't think you could afford her. I have had to liquidate all of my Bershire Hathaway holdings....sell my corporate jet, ski home in Aspen, and my 60ft yacht just so I could finance her for another month








KYBOWHUNTER said:


> See ya in 2 mins...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 27, 2011)

magoo said:


> Da ultimate put-down



What???
2 Minutes is good, right?


----------



## magoo (Mar 27, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> What???
> 2 Minutes is good, right?



I guess two is good if you're running a mile. That's a good way to come in First Place!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta run, wife wants to have sex, BRB!!



Back yet PPPB?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta run, wife wants to have sex, BRB!!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> See ya in 2 mins...





chuckb7718 said:


> What???
> 2 Minutes is good, right?






Okayyyyyyyy, I'm baaaaaaaaaaack . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2011)

Round two . . .


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Round two . . .



3 minutes this time?

You go fella!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> 3 minutes this time?
> 
> You go fella!!!



The man is a Stallion!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 27, 2011)

I got some more Ice Cream!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

This show, Swamp People, ain`t bad. Finally something worth watchin`.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This show, Swamp People, ain`t bad. Finally something worth watchin`.


You just now finding this show??? pppffftt, gawd, you ARE behind da times............... oh yeah, expect a phone call tomorrow, mister!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You just now finding this show??? pppffftt, gawd, you ARE behind da times............... oh yeah, expect a phone call tomorrow, mister!!





You know me, I don`t watch tv hardly ever. But I`m gettin` a kick outa this show.  Ain`t learned nothin` new, but it is informative.  


Don`t call early. If the weather is halfway decent in the mornin`, I might be settin` up agin a tree...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You know me, I don`t watch tv hardly ever. But I`m gettin` a kick outa this show.  Ain`t learned nothin` new, but it is informative.
> 
> 
> Don`t call early. If the weather is halfway decent in the mornin`, I might be settin` up agin a tree...


I can see you in all them settings........... the one on now is a repeat, but still good.
 put your phone on vibrate until you're where you can answer it............... but I won't, I'll give ya time to get you a gobbler!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

CHARLIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hi!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can see you in all them settings........... the one on now is a repeat, but still good.
> put your phone on vibrate until you're where you can answer it............... but I won't, I'll give ya time to get you a gobbler!





Before I answer, tell me, what are you mad about? I might  disappear if you`re ill about something?


----------



## baldfish (Mar 27, 2011)

Evening fine folks


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Before I answer, tell me, what are you mad about? I might  disappear if you`re ill about something?


Put it this way.......................... answer tomorrow.............that's all................... 



baldfish said:


> Evening fine folks


----------



## baldfish (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Put it this way.......................... answer tomorrow.............that's all...................



Was you smilin like that when I talked with you earlier today


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This show, Swamp People, ain`t bad. Finally something worth watchin`.



its a good show.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

baldfish said:


> Was you smilin like that when I talked with you earlier today


 yeeeeeeessssssssss....................



slip said:


> its a good show.


 yeah it is!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

That Troy is a character!!


----------



## baldfish (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeeeeeeessssssssss....................
> 
> 
> yeah it is!



you make me blush



Yall hear that TURKEY GOBBLE


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got some more Ice Cream!






Nicodemus said:


> This show, Swamp People, ain`t bad. Finally something worth watchin`.





Nicodemus said:


> That Troy is a character!!


Troy is da Man!!



baldfish said:


> you make me blush
> 
> 
> 
> Yall hear that TURKEY GOBBLE


Put the solo cup down!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 27, 2011)

Man it was nice being away from the whining, crying, bickering, blah blah blah blah stuff for a couple days.  Back to reality.  Anyone need a couple knucklehead kids?!?!??


----------



## baldfish (Mar 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Troy is da Man!!
> 
> Put the solo cup down!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



RUTTNBUCK do I know you or something  I just don't know I thought you was kin but evidently not I text you twice to check on yall and no dang answer so pick up your pistol I ain't got no solo cup


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That Troy is a character!!



Yep! By far my favorite to watch on the show. Can't wait for the new season to start Thursday!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man it was nice being away from the whining, crying, bickering, blah blah blah blah stuff for a couple days.  Back to reality.  Anyone need a couple knucklehead kids?!?!??


Back to reality huh!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2011)

baldfish said:


> RUTTNBUCK do I know you or something  I just don't know I thought you was kin but evidently not I text you twice to check on yall and no dang answer so pick up your pistol I ain't got no solo cup


I don't text, and drive!!........And to answer your question........Never had one!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

baldfish said:


> you make me blush
> 
> 
> 
> Yall hear that TURKEY GOBBLE






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Troy is da Man!!
> 
> Put the solo cup down!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!


leave him be, we're upset wit you.............



BBQBOSS said:


> Man it was nice being away from the whining, crying, bickering, blah blah blah blah stuff for a couple days.  Back to reality.  Anyone need a couple knucklehead kids?!?!??


aaahhh, the sounds of "normal life"!



baldfish said:


> RUTTNBUCK do I know you or something  I just don't know I thought you was kin but evidently not I text you twice to check on yall and no dang answer so pick up your pistol I ain't got no solo cup


tell'em bro!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't text, and drive!!........And to answer your question........Never had one!!


but you can post pics on FB?????????????  we know we're loved!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but you can post pics on FB?????????????  we know we're loved!


Waaaaaaaa????........You kept asking for pics!!..........I provided, and you complain!!??..........I'm tellin ya there is no middle ground!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Waaaaaaaa????........You kept asking for pics!!..........I provided, and you complain!!??..........I'm tellin ya there is no middle ground!!


yeah to our PHONES!!!!!!!

I'm outta here, gotta get ready for Marvelous Monday!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 27, 2011)

G'nite LilD!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah to our PHONES!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm outta here, gotta get ready for Marvelous Monday!


You got the pic were we crashed the Coroners Convention!!.........What more do you need??

G'night Darlin!!

Marvelous Monday.......Not quite the words I would use to describe my tomorrow!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay I've seen Monday and looks it looks wet'


 all wet..Thinking coffee is in order.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 28, 2011)

Well natures alarm clock woke me up this AM.  What a crappy drive into work it was.  

Mornin to all of ya's!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

2nd morning in a row of waking up to (more like it by) lightning and thunder at 3:30 or 4 am. It's getting old..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got the pic were we crashed the Coroners Convention!!.........What more do you need??
> 
> G'night Darlin!!
> 
> Marvelous Monday.......Not quite the words I would use to describe my tomorrow!!


  
I was being *very* sarcastic 'bout the "Marvelous"........... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay I've seen Monday and looks it looks wet'
> 
> 
> all wet..Thinking coffee is in order.


May I have an Irish Coffee this morning please? thank you!



BBQBOSS said:


> Well natures alarm clock woke me up this AM. What a crappy drive into work it was.
> 
> Mornin to all of ya's!


 you too???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2nd morning in a row of waking up to (more like it by) lightning and thunder at 3:30 or 4 am. It's getting old..


 Mernin MC!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

Up at 5 lookin` at the sky, and decided I didn`t want to get wet this mornin`. Turkeys can wait till tomorrow. 

Mornin` folks. Keebs, I`ll call you in a little while.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2nd morning in a row of waking up to (more like it by) lightning and thunder at 3:30 or 4 am. It's getting old..



Here also,...was gonna hit the woods this morn,but not now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Up at 5 lookin` at the sky, and decided I didn`t want to get wet this mornin`. Turkeys can wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Mornin` folks. Keebs, I`ll call you in a little while.






Jeff Raines said:


> Here also,...was gonna hit the woods this morn,but not now.


 I hadn't seen the radar, let the dogs out & it wasn't long, had to let them back in, it went to pouring!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Too bad we don't have luck like this.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612763


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

Good morning all,  I am glad I do not drive any highways to work.  It is crazy out there.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Too bad we don't have luck like this.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=612763


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all, I am glad I do not drive any highways to work. It is crazy out there.


 Ya'll still have dirtroads up there?!?! 
or do you use a hover craft??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all,  I am glad I do not drive any highways to work.  It is crazy out there.



Me too.....I did have to drive my oldest daughter to school tho.Raining hard and she didn't want to get a project wet.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all,  I am glad I do not drive any highways to work.  It is crazy out there.



You mean there's something wrong with it taking over an hour to drive 20 miles on the interstate  

Mornin yall


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 28, 2011)

Mornin Folks

It sure feels like Monday


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You mean there's something wrong with it taking over an hour to drive 20 miles on the interstate
> 
> Mornin yall


 Morning bigox!



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> It sure feels like Monday


 Danced too long the other night, dinnitya??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good morning all.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning all.


  what'd ya say?  Couldn't hear ya!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll still have dirtroads up there?!?!
> or do you use a hover craft??


Horse and buggies too.


Jeff Raines said:


> Me too.....I did have to drive my oldest daughter to school tho.Raining hard and she didn't want to get a project wet.


It is finally letting up. 


bigox911 said:


> You mean there's something wrong with it taking over an hour to drive 20 miles on the interstate
> 
> Mornin yall


Nothing wrong with it for me.



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> It sure feels like Monday


Mornin Doug


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Morning bigox!
> 
> 
> Danced too long the other night, dinnitya??



You never got the pics I sentWonder who I sent them to.



Mornin AJ..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> You never got the pics I sentWonder who I sent them to.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin AJ..


  all I got was of the fishies!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

Got my first long beard!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> all I got was of the fishies!



O crapWas wondering why my mom asked me what I was doing the other night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Got my first long beard!!!





Congratulations!! Show us some pics, and let us hear the story!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Got my first long beard!!!



GREAT CODY!!!!!!!  Talk about a great birthday!! Whoo-Hoooo!!!!



dougefresh said:


> O crapWas wondering why my mom asked me what I was doing the other night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations!! Show us some pics, and let us hear the story!!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Got my first long beard!!!



way to go dude..congrats


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Got my first long beard!!!


 Congratulations!!



Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations!! Show us some pics, and let us hear the story!!


X2!!


----------



## magoo (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Got my first long beard!!!



Congrats Cody!!!!!  Had to be a hunt to remember. Now you aren't just a turkey hunter, you be a turkey slayer!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Got my first long beard!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

pics and story to come soon, but i threw a tape to it real quick, 11 inch beard and one spur is one inch, the other spur is just shy of.


Thanks for the congrats, everyone.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Way to go slip...Now ya gotta pluck the whole bird


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome Slip!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning folks...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

magoo said:


> Congrats Cody!!!!! Had to be a hunt to remember. Now you aren't just a turkey hunter, you be a *turkey slayer*!!!






Jranger said:


> Morning folks...


  Mornin!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Hiya Keebs. Hows things down in Fitzbeccaville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

ugggghhhh


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Hiya Keebs. Hows things down in Fitzbeccaville


 Cold & wet!  How 'bout up your way?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> ugggghhhh


  it's a pain getting older, ain't it?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ugggghhhh



I feel you... I had another outstanding night/early morning with a whining shaking dog bouncing all over the room.
I'm about ready for this one to expire...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it's a pain getting older, ain't it?





It dadgum shore is!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks...



Morning Brother Jason


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I feel you... I had another outstanding night/early morning with a whining shaking dog bouncing all over the room.
> I'm about ready for this one to expire...


  you didn't try the benedryl, huh?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Brother Jason



How's it going AJ


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It dadgum shore is!!!


 Do we need an "Old Timer's" place on the forum??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Do we need an "Old Timer's" place on the forum??





Nah, just a nice shade tree next to the creek, my rifle, knife, and fishin` pole, a bottle of red whiskey, and a few kind words...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, just a nice shade tree next to the creek, my rifle, knife, and fishin` pole, a bottle of red whiskey, and a few kind words...


I could deal with that myself.............. 
 HEY!! wait, is your avatar a new turkey kill????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cold & wet!  How 'bout up your way?
> 
> 
> it's a pain getting older, ain't it?



If this weather pattern continues I don't foresee a lot of sleep in the future. We get to do this all over again on Wednesday..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If this weather pattern continues I don't foresee a lot of sleep in the future. We get to do this all over again on Wednesday..


  I can handle it on the weekends, easy to go back & take a nap, not so much when you're at work!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I could deal with that myself..............
> HEY!! wait, is your avatar a new turkey kill????????





Nope, that`s a very special bird, from a very special place, that I took about two years or so ago. I put it up as an avatar, for luck.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you didn't try the benedryl, huh?



Yeah, we did Saturday night. Thought I might have OD'ed her
Last night the storms came in late and we were already asleep. Once she starts there isn't much to stop her besides a .357 

Any idea on how much to give them? I just went by the body weight index for kids on the back. 2 tsp and she was quiet for a while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can handle it on the weekends, easy to go back & take a nap, not so much when you're at work!



Problem is I stay glued to the radar and the phone calling my peeps when I see a problem in their area. Not much sleep when that is going on.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Got my first long beard!!!



Congrats man!!  Have  you stopped shaking yet??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Problem is I stay glued to the radar and the phone calling my peeps when I see a problem in their area. Not much sleep when that is going on.



Just glad I haven't been on shift at the water plant lately when the bad stuff hits.

It sucks to get knocked off,then get all that equiptment back up and running WITHOUT jeapordizing water quality.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just glad I haven't been on shift at the water plant lately when the bad stuff hits.
> 
> It sucks to get knocked off,then get all that equiptment back up and running WITHOUT jeapordizing water quality.



In looking at the LR forecast, your turn is coming..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, that`s a very special bird, from a very special place, that I took about two years or so ago. I put it up as an avatar, for luck.


Ok, didn't wanna miss a chance to say *congrats* to any of our hunters!



Jranger said:


> Yeah, we did Saturday night. Thought I might have OD'ed her
> Last night the storms came in late and we were already asleep. Once she starts there isn't much to stop her besides a .357
> 
> Any idea on how much to give them? I just went by the body weight index for kids on the back. 2 tsp and she was quiet for a while.


Gotcha............ that's 'bout the way I've done it, but I usually give the pills........ one for a small dog, 2 for a bigger one. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Problem is I stay glued to the radar and the phone calling my peeps when I see a problem in their area. Not much sleep when that is going on.


  and your peeps appreciate it!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 28, 2011)

I didnt eat enough seafood this weekend.  I think i will go eat a big ol fried seafood platter fer lunch today.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Congrats man!!  Have  you stopped shaking yet??



 yeah but barely
still cant believe it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In looking at the LR forecast, your turn is coming..


I'm back on Thurs.-Sunday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt eat enough seafood this weekend.  I think i will go eat a big ol fried seafood platter fer lunch today.



Not what I heard..



slip said:


> yeah but barely
> still cant believe it.



Congrats Cody.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just glad I haven't been on shift at the water plant lately when the bad stuff hits.
> 
> It sucks to get knocked off,then get all that equiptment back up and running WITHOUT jeapordizing water quality.



Is that why you always drink bottled water.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt eat enough seafood this weekend.  I think i will go eat a big ol fried seafood platter fer lunch today.



Red lobster for supper?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt eat enough seafood this weekend.  I think i will go eat a big ol fried seafood platter fer lunch today.



Come on out, we'll head over to D'ville for lunch...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not what I heard..
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Cody.







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Red lobster for supper?



Im good for another 8 or 10 dozen shrimp now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Red lobster for supper?



It would be cheaper just to stick your fingers down your throat..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt eat enough seafood this weekend. I think i will go eat a big ol fried seafood platter fer lunch today.


Not from what I saw!



slip said:


> yeah but barely
> still cant believe it.


 


Jranger said:


> Come on out, we'll head over to D'ville for lunch...


 You'd come all the way down to Dulieville for lunch wiff me?!?!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would be cheaper just to stick your fingers down your throat..


  HUGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HUGH!!!!!!!!!!



Whattttt??? That is all Red Lobster is worth..


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt eat enough seafood this weekend.  I think i will go eat a big ol fried seafood platter fer lunch today.



Have plenty of salads?  Were you dieting again??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whattttt??? That is all Red Lobster is worth..


 aAACCCKKK, different terminology could have been used!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Have plenty of salads?  Were you dieting again??



Yep, dang... Im busted!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright, here is the story and a few pics...

Got up this morning and the weather was bad, looked at the radar and it only looked worse, i wanted to go back to bed but for some reason didnt. We got to our road and sat in the truck for as long as we could watching the weather, if there was any thunder or lightning we were going to call it off due to the amount of lightning struck trees in that area . So we head out to our spot, sit and wait for day break  ... right at day light i hear a gobble right where i thought they were roosting and thought to my self  "Yeah! its on!". Dad does a little calling and i put my gun up and get ready, Dad and him chat for a minute and now its clear he is going the other way, i turn around and tell dad since the weather is getting bad the only shot we have is to try and come to him, so we walk up the old road a little ways and hit the call - GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE .. so dad and him chat again and i can hear he is close! now i can hear there is two of them! .. then i see him turn the bend in the road and i see another one behind him, he starts to look up the road for this "hen" he's been talking to and wants to walk back in the woods....BAM he's down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

Yessir, Cody, you got yourself a dandy bird there! Fine one! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt eat enough seafood this weekend.  I think i will go eat a big ol fried seafood platter fer lunch today.






slip said:


> Alright, here is the story and a few pics...
> 
> Got up this morning and the weather was bad, looked at the radar and it only looked worse, i wanted to go back to bed but for some reason didnt. We got to our road and sat in the truck for as long as we could watching the weather, if there was any thunder or lightning we were going to call it off due to the amount of lightning struck trees in that area . So we head out to our spot, sit and wait for day break  ... right at day light i hear a gobble right where i thought they were roosting and thought to my self  "Yeah! its on!". Dad does a little calling and i put my gun up and get ready, Dad and him chat for a minute and now its clear he is going the other way, i turn around and tell dad since the weather is getting bad the only shot we have is to try and come to him, so we walk up the old road a little ways and hit the call - GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE .. so dad and him chat again and i can hear he is close! now i can hear there is two of them! .. then i see him turn the bend in the road and i see another one behind him, he starts to look up the road for this "hen" he's been talking to and wants to walk back in the woods....BAM he's down.


Daaaannng!! That's a good one!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Alright, here is the story and a few pics...
> 
> Got up this morning and the weather was bad, looked at the radar and it only looked worse, i wanted to go back to bed but for some reason didnt. We got to our road and sat in the truck for as long as we could watching the weather, if there was any thunder or lightning we were going to call it off due to the amount of lightning struck trees in that area . So we head out to our spot, sit and wait for day break ... right at day light i hear a gobble right where i thought they were roosting and thought to my self "Yeah! its on!". Dad does a little calling and i put my gun up and get ready, Dad and him chat for a minute and now its clear he is going the other way, i turn around and tell dad since the weather is getting bad the only shot we have is to try and come to him, so we walk up the old road a little ways and hit the call - GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE .. so dad and him chat again and i can hear he is close! now i can hear there is two of them! .. then i see him turn the bend in the road and i see another one behind him, he starts to look up the road for this "hen" he's been talking to and wants to walk back in the woods....BAM he's down.


 Yep, one for your memory book there, Cody, well done, darlin'!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow Cody
You dang near cut his head off with the shot


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome story and pic Cody   

And on your bday no less


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wow Cody
> You dang near cut his head off with the shot


i wasnt about to play "tag yer it" with him



bigox911 said:


> Awesome story and pic Cody
> 
> And on your bday no less



Yes sir couldnt be happier about it.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2011)

Almost an hour with no post. All the idjits must be off at lunch or something... 


Oh yeah.... Hiya KEEBS!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Almost an hour with no post. All the idjits must be off at lunch or something...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.... Hiya KEEBS!


  you remembered......................... 
yep, lunchtime slowdown, I got caught at the weather station checking out pics................


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Alright, here is the story and a few pics...
> 
> Got up this morning and the weather was bad, looked at the radar and it only looked worse, i wanted to go back to bed but for some reason didnt. We got to our road and sat in the truck for as long as we could watching the weather, if there was any thunder or lightning we were going to call it off due to the amount of lightning struck trees in that area . So we head out to our spot, sit and wait for day break  ... right at day light i hear a gobble right where i thought they were roosting and thought to my self  "Yeah! its on!". Dad does a little calling and i put my gun up and get ready, Dad and him chat for a minute and now its clear he is going the other way, i turn around and tell dad since the weather is getting bad the only shot we have is to try and come to him, so we walk up the old road a little ways and hit the call - GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE .. so dad and him chat again and i can hear he is close! now i can hear there is two of them! .. then i see him turn the bend in the road and i see another one behind him, he starts to look up the road for this "hen" he's been talking to and wants to walk back in the woods....BAM he's down.



WOOHOO!!!!! Thats outstanding Cody!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

WTG Cody...nice bird!      That's gonna look impressive on your Junior Mod in Training resume!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! Thats outstanding Cody!!!


Thanks


boneboy96 said:


> WTG Cody...nice bird!      That's gonna look impressive on your Junior Mod in Training resume!



 Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

Just turned my phone on and got your picture text, Cody. That is one sho-nuff big bird! That thang looks big as you. Once again, you done good!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey MUDD!!!!!!!  Quit watching the clock!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey MUDD!!!!!!!  Quit watching the clock!!!!!



You only said that cause you're doin the same thing.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You only said that cause you're doin the same thing.


 We have to cynk, cink, synk, .................... get our leaving timed just right so we don't knock each other down!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We have to cynk, cink, synk, .................... get our leaving timed just right so we don't knock each other down!



sinkernise?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We have to cynk, cink, synk, .................... get our leaving timed just right so we don't knock each other down!



That would be "sync" like in synchronize ya dern nimrod...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That would be "sync" like in synchronize ya dern nimrod...



You better run, she's totin a Tabor...and she ain't afraid to use it..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> sinkernise?


THAT'S it!! thanks moppett!



Les Miles said:


> That would be "sync" like in synchronize ya dern nimrod...


 I thought slips wuz right!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better run, she's totin a Tabor...and she ain't afraid to use it..


  don't go tellin allll my secrets!!  I gotta have the element of surprise sometime or another!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey MUDD!!!!!!!  Quit watching the clock!!!!!



Who ya callin Mudd?....That's been my nickname since high school.
My letter jacket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Who ya callin Mudd?....That's been my nickname since high school.
> My letter jacket.



You still have your letter jacket??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still have your letter jacket??



sure do,and my football jersey


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better run, she's totin a Tabor...and she ain't afraid to use it..



I ain't skeered. I'm too far away for her to do anything anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Who ya callin Mudd?....That's been my nickname since high school.
> My letter jacket.


 uuuhhh, I meant Muddslinger, sir!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still have your letter jacket??


 
 I got mine too AND my letter sweater!



Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered. I'm too far away for her to do anything anyway.


  keep thinking that, darlin'...................... 

Ok, it is TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Alright, here is the story and a few pics...
> 
> Got up this morning and the weather was bad, looked at the radar and it only looked worse, i wanted to go back to bed but for some reason didnt. We got to our road and sat in the truck for as long as we could watching the weather, if there was any thunder or lightning we were going to call it off due to the amount of lightning struck trees in that area . So we head out to our spot, sit and wait for day break  ... right at day light i hear a gobble right where i thought they were roosting and thought to my self  "Yeah! its on!". Dad does a little calling and i put my gun up and get ready, Dad and him chat for a minute and now its clear he is going the other way, i turn around and tell dad since the weather is getting bad the only shot we have is to try and come to him, so we walk up the old road a little ways and hit the call - GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE .. so dad and him chat again and i can hear he is close! now i can hear there is two of them! .. then i see him turn the bend in the road and i see another one behind him, he starts to look up the road for this "hen" he's been talking to and wants to walk back in the woods....BAM he's down.



Welcome to the Big league, Cody!!! 
I'm proud of you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Long day at work and day one of a call week. Oh, fickle finger of fate be gentle to me this week......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Long day at work and day one of a call week. Oh, fickle finger of fate be gentle to me this week......


May the finger be small...and lubricated


Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, I meant Muddslinger, sir!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Alright, here is the story and a few pics...
> 
> Got up this morning and the weather was bad, looked at the radar and it only looked worse, i wanted to go back to bed but for some reason didnt. We got to our road and sat in the truck for as long as we could watching the weather, if there was any thunder or lightning we were going to call it off due to the amount of lightning struck trees in that area . So we head out to our spot, sit and wait for day break  ... right at day light i hear a gobble right where i thought they were roosting and thought to my self  "Yeah! its on!". Dad does a little calling and i put my gun up and get ready, Dad and him chat for a minute and now its clear he is going the other way, i turn around and tell dad since the weather is getting bad the only shot we have is to try and come to him, so we walk up the old road a little ways and hit the call - GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE .. so dad and him chat again and i can hear he is close! now i can hear there is two of them! .. then i see him turn the bend in the road and i see another one behind him, he starts to look up the road for this "hen" he's been talking to and wants to walk back in the woods....BAM he's down.




I thought you got a haircut

WTG Cody.....give me about a week or so and I'll bring you a mounting kit I've got for that tail fan, beard, and legs. I'd get it to you sooner, but I'm gonna be working for the next 9 days straight in Atlanta and beyond. I won't be able to get it to you until after that. It's a little Hardwood plaque in the shape of the state of Ga. with the necessary mounting hardware..........if you are interested?


Afternoon folks!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wazzup Jeffro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Howdy, Jeff and BB!
You too, TPaw. I see you lurking.


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 28, 2011)

my boots are full from all this rain in the grove........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

BIGABOW said:


> my boots are full from all this rain in the grove........



Yep. Grounds pretty squishy right now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Jeff and BB!
> You too, TPaw. I see you lurking.



Hi Robert!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey y'all


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi Robert!



Hey, Bro! 
Bout to eat a BBQ sammich and make the schedule for tomorrow. What you mod-sharks up to?


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to the Big league, Cody!!!
> I'm proud of you!


Thanks Bama.


Jeff C. said:


> I thought you got a haircut
> 
> WTG Cody.....give me about a week or so and I'll bring you a mounting kit I've got for that tail fan, beard, and legs. I'd get it to you sooner, but I'm gonna be working for the next 9 days straight in Atlanta and beyond. I won't be able to get it to you until after that. It's a little Hardwood plaque in the shape of the state of Ga. with the necessary mounting hardware..........if you are interested?
> 
> ...



it was a _trim_

Thanks Jeff


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Thanks Bama.
> 
> 
> it was a _trim_
> ...



So, is your Mom cooking fried turkey breast nuggets for supper? Man, i am so ready for some turkey meat! slobber...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Alright, here is the story and a few pics...
> 
> Got up this morning and the weather was bad, looked at the radar and it only looked worse, i wanted to go back to bed but for some reason didnt. We got to our road and sat in the truck for as long as we could watching the weather, if there was any thunder or lightning we were going to call it off due to the amount of lightning struck trees in that area . So we head out to our spot, sit and wait for day break  ... right at day light i hear a gobble right where i thought they were roosting and thought to my self  "Yeah! its on!". Dad does a little calling and i put my gun up and get ready, Dad and him chat for a minute and now its clear he is going the other way, i turn around and tell dad since the weather is getting bad the only shot we have is to try and come to him, so we walk up the old road a little ways and hit the call - GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE .. so dad and him chat again and i can hear he is close! now i can hear there is two of them! .. then i see him turn the bend in the road and i see another one behind him, he starts to look up the road for this "hen" he's been talking to and wants to walk back in the woods....BAM he's down.


Nice one slip


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So, is your Mom cooking fried turkey breast nuggets for supper? Man, i am so ready for some turkey meat! slobber...



Nah we went for some BBQ and brunswick stew

Gunna have that bird here soon though


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Bro!
> Bout to eat a BBQ sammich and make the schedule for tomorrow. What you mod-sharks up to?



Laying low...staying out of trubbel!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah we went for some BBQ and brunswick stew
> 
> Gunna have that bird here soon though



Those turkey feet look like some good back scratchers!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Laying low...staying out of trubbel!



uh huh. Don't believe you.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> uh huh. Don't believe you.



Now would I lie?      (Like a bug in a rug)


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Those turkey feet look like some good back scratchers!



thats not a bad idea sucker had some nails on him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Now would I lie?      (Like a bug in a rug)


dat's my boy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2011)

evening waders as you don't have to find a creek to get the feet wet right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2011)

Hiya friends!!   Once again after working 12 hrs, my wife expects some quality time . . ..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends!!   Once again after working 12 hrs, my wife expects some quality time . . ..



Well give it to her


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends!!   Once again after working 12 hrs, my wife expects some quality time . . ..



Why was she telling you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends!!   Once again after working 12 hrs, my wife expects some quality time . . ..



Sigh......
okay. Tell her i'll be there next week. After turkey hunting i'll be ready for a nice dinner and a movie.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Nice one slip



Thanks.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

thinkin about going back in the morning and trying the same place again...i know for fact there is atleast one left there just not sure if he'll be to spooked after today to come out...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> thinkin about going back in the morning and trying the same place again...i know for fact there is atleast one left there just not sure if he'll be to spooked after today to come out...





Go back and kill him. Here is another picture of our buddy, with his prize bird.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> thinkin about going back in the morning and trying the same place again...i know for fact there is atleast one left there just not sure if he'll be to spooked after today to come out...



I usually don't have much luck the next day in the same spot. I think they avoid the same place their Bro lost his head for at least a couple of days. Find the hens......


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

evening yall!


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Go back and kill him. Here is another picture of our buddy, with his prize bird.


Thanks Nic


rhbama3 said:


> I usually don't have much luck the next day in the same spot. I think they avoid the same place their Bro lost his head for at least a couple of days. Find the hens......



Kinda what i thought too, might be a little traumatized for a day or two. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Thanks Nic
> 
> 
> Kinda what i thought too, might be a little traumatized for a day or two. Guess we'll see what happens.



If you kill another one from the same spot don't tell us. It would crush Bama's fragile turkey huntin ego...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you kill another one from the same spot don't tell us. It would crush Bama's fragile turkey huntin ego...



My fragile ego was crushed long ago. 
Still, i have vacation time to use and a couple of friends have offered to let me come hunt their places. I'd like to kill a turkey on the lease i PAID for first but i'll go anywhere for big bird.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Evenin' knuckleheads!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Evenin' knuckleheads!!



Howdy Tim. How's it goin down south?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Tim. How's it goin down south?



just another day in paradise at the big house


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Evenin' knuckleheads!!



you get the schedule update for tomorrow?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you get the schedule update for tomorrow?



yes....now we have 2 bypass cases to do


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> yes....now we have 2 bypass cases to do



Nope. 3. Got a nooner with Hooty. Cabg and radial harvest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. 3. Got a nooner with Hooty. Cabg and radial harvest.



There you go again, talkin in that hospital code...

Plus, that ain't how you spell cabbage,,,,,,,,,idjit.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. 3. Got a nooner with Hooty. Cabg and radial harvest.



Oh.....sweet baby jesus!!!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There you go again, talkin in that hospital code...



"Tat's"  the hospital jargan I know, But I can't figure what the heck a Tatoo has to do with an emergency at hospital.........


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> evening yall!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Evenin' knuckleheads!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Tim. How's it goin down south?



Tim says evenin and gets acknowledged (<--big word )  I say it and nobody notices....guess I'll go play in the on topic forum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There you go again, talkin in that hospital code...
> 
> Plus, that ain't how you spell cabbage,,,,,,,,,idjit.



Coronary Artery Bypass Grafting. In this case using a radial artery for one of the  grafts. Arterial grafts last longer than the vein grafts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Tim says evenin and gets acknowledged (<--big word )  I say it and nobody notices....guess I'll go play in the on topic forum.



Evening, Sulli. Sorry, trying to watch American Pickers while i surf.


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. 3. Got a nooner with Hooty. Cabg and radial harvest.



real life vampires?


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

Good evenin' my fellow driveler buddies!!  Long time no talk!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Tim says evenin and gets acknowledged (<--big word )  I say it and nobody notices....guess I'll go play in the on topic forum.



Get Kricket in here and we'll pipe up..



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Sulli. Sorry, trying to watch American Pickers while i surf.



Pickers is on???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Good evenin' my fellow driveler buddies!!  Long time no talk!!



Hey Kricket!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Kricket!!!




you were sayin???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> you were sayin???



I'm mental....


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get Kricket in here and we'll pipe up..



Hey my main men!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Kricket!!!



Heeeeeeey!!  



jsullivan03 said:


> you were sayin???


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My fragile ego was crushed long ago.
> Still, i have vacation time to use and a couple of friends have offered to let me come hunt their places. I'd like to kill a turkey on the lease i PAID for first but i'll go anywhere for big bird.



Why ruin your perfect record?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> you were sayin???


You really oughta take your finger out of that fish. Look how far his eyes are bulged out! Po' thang.....


Krickit said:


> Hey my main men!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeey!!



Hey, Girlfriend!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Why ruin your perfect record?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Why ruin your perfect record?



That was cold.....













But good...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Why ruin your perfect record?



and the peanut gallery chimes in. 
Can't i just hang out with the guys and my girlfriends without your reality checks?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

Somebody text BBQBOSS!
DD has a free massage thread going!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You really oughta take your finger out of that fish. Look how far his eyes are bulged out! Po' thang.....
> 
> 
> Hey, Girlfriend!!!



That better?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Somebody text BBQBOSS!
> DD has a free massage thread going!



this oughta be good, as long as Quack stays out of it..


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

What do yall think about my big ol' fish??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> What do yall think about my big ol' fish??



It was nice of Sulli to let you hold his fish.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and the peanut gallery chimes in.
> Can't i just hang out with the guys and my girlfriends without your reality checks?



Nope! I'm havin' fun!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> What do yall think about my big ol' fish??


You look better holding it than he does!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> That better?


I'm sure the grouper thinks so. 


Krickit said:


> What do yall think about my big ol' fish??


You go, girl!!!
Ya'll got some mighty fine eating there!


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was nice of Sulli to let you hold his fish.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> You look better holding it than he does!!



Oh H-E-double hockey sticks no!! My pic is MY fish....I reeled that big ol' thang in!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll got some mighty fine eating there!



They were all too big to keep!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Oh H-E-double hockey sticks no!! My pic is MY fish....I reeled that big ol' thang in!!



She's LEFT HAND STUPID!!!   (PM me for details)


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> She's LEFT HAND STUPID!!!   (PM me for details)



No PM necessary, there buddy... 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=611429&highlight=


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> No PM necessary, there buddy...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=611429&highlight=




That doesn't give the full details!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

I love these online spousal spats...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Somebody text BBQBOSS!
> DD has a free massage thread going!


Mrs Bbqboss has the laptop


Miguel Cervantes said:


> this oughta be good, as long as Quack stays out of it..


yeah right!


Krickit said:


> What do yall think about my big ol' fish??





jsullivan03 said:


> They were all too big to keep!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Oh H-E-double hockey sticks no!! My pic is MY fish....I reeled that big ol' thang in!!


Yeah I know!!..........Heard yours was bigger than his!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Coronary Artery Bypass Grafting. In this case using a radial artery for one of the  grafts. Arterial grafts last longer than the vein grafts.



And they take longer to harvest too!!!!!


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> She's LEFT HAND STUPID!!!   (PM me for details)



Hey now , I really am....



jsullivan03 said:


> That doesn't give the full details!



Yes huh!! And you best be careful... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love these online spousal spats...



You should be around for the "real" stuff.


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah I know!!..........Heard yours was bigger than his!!



Yes, Mitch...you heard correct! My Red was larger than his and weighed 26 lbs!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> That doesn't give the full details!


Hey Sulli! Just saw the messican's post:
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5880514&postcount=3


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, the Big House just called..........got a vascular emergency!!! ughhhhh y'all have a good night!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Sulli! Just saw the messican's post:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5880514&postcount=3


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well, the Big House just called..........got a vascular emergency!!! ughhhhh y'all have a good night!!



uh oh. My beeper isn't going off so maybe i'm not needed on this one.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Hey now , I really am....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Krickit said:


> Yes, Mitch...you heard correct! My Red was larger than his and weighed 26 lbs!!!


Well I did tell you to show him up before you left!!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Sulli! Just saw the messican's post:
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5880514&postcount=3


Robert there seems to a certain theme developing here!!

First Sulli, and Krickit catching them bull reds............Now Slip killin that big ole gobbler??


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I did tell you to show him up before you left!!



Well yes, yes you did! I sure did try!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


Does that mean No?
Hey Krickit! 
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5880514&postcount=3


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I did tell you to show him up before you left!!
> 
> Robert there seems to a certain theme developing here!!
> 
> First Sulli, and Krickit catching them bull reds............Now Slip killin that big ole gobbler??



Hey, I caught a catfish and a bunch of bream! 39 big ones i kept and cleaned. 













Gawd, that's just sad isn't it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Does that mean No?
> Hey Krickit!
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5880514&postcount=3
> 
> ...


I think I would rather be holding one of them bull reds!!

Sorry Pookie!! Got nothin for ya Bro!!.........How big do them Koi's get??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I would rather be holding one of them bull reds!!
> 
> Sorry Pookie!! Got nothin for ya Bro!!.........How big do them Koi's get??



About as big as that Red...

http://www.richvalleykoifarm.com/how-big-do-koi-get/


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I would rather be holding one of them bull reds!!
> 
> Sorry Pookie!! Got nothin for ya Bro!!.........How big do them Koi's get??



my biggest koi is about 5 pounds. The other weighs about 3. Leave my pets alone!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> my biggest koi is about 5 pounds. The other weighs about 3. Leave my pets alone!



want me to show you how to catch them on the fly rod?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> want me to show you how to catch them on the fly rod?



I can only imagine the havoc he could wreak with a fly rod..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> want me to show you how to catch them on the fly rod?



they eat cheese out of my hand. What do i need a rod for?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> they eat cheese out of my hand. What do i need a rod for?



I always thought it was more fun with a rod....my folks didn't think so much when they came home and caught me fishing for their prize Koi out of the pond when I was a kid.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About as big as that Red...
> 
> http://www.richvalleykoifarm.com/how-big-do-koi-get/





rhbama3 said:


> my biggest koi is about 5 pounds. The other weighs about 3. Leave my pets alone!






jsullivan03 said:


> want me to show you how to catch them on the fly rod?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can only imagine the havoc he could wreak with a fly rod..






rhbama3 said:


> they eat cheese out of my hand. What do i need a rod for?


So you spend all that time tying jigs.......Driving hundreds of miles, and coming home empty handed.........When you have that in your backyard??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm headed to bed. Night ya'll!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just found out Lilly likes beer just as much as I do.  I gave her a taste....well a few tastes now.... and now she won't leave my side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Just found out Lilly likes beer just as much as I do.  I gave her a taste....well a few tastes now.... and now she won't leave my side.



Would that be Tiger Lilly??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would that be Tiger Lilly??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am told I am done with the computer for the night...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I am told I am done with the computer for the night...



Because you keep giving the dog beer


----------



## Krickit (Mar 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Because you keep giving the dog beer



Not completely, I just wanted him to sit by me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Not completely, I just wanted him to sit by me!



Massage time??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Massage time??



Belly rub and lint picking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Belly rub and lint picking.



Who's lint??


----------



## slip (Mar 28, 2011)

G'night folks, thanks for the many happy birthdays and congrats on the bird.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 28, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I am told I am done with the computer for the night...


Go spend your two minutes!!......That's all it takes for Quack!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Belly rub and lint picking.


If ya don't smoke there has to be something afterwards!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2011)

slip said:


> G'night folks, thanks for the many happy birthdays and congrats on the bird.



Job well done.

I making my way to bed also


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I would rather be holding one of them bull reds!!
> 
> Sorry Pookie!! Got nothin for ya Bro!!.........How big do them Koi's get??



Ya mean the dead ones in the pond out back? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> :So you spend all that time tying jigs.......Driving hundreds of miles, and coming home empty handed.........When you have that in your backyard??



Yea, that about sums it up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Ya mean the dead ones in the pond out back?



Ruh Rohhhhh...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 28, 2011)

Who lick my belly lint out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 28, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who lick my belly lint out?



Not me. Ask Kricket.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who lick my belly lint out?



Does the cat have a serious hair ball?


Morning creekers, hope you made it through Monday dry.

Now wet the insides this morning.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does the cat have a serious hair ball?
> 
> 
> Morning creekers, hope you made it through Monday dry.
> ...



Morning...I think a full IV with the coffee might help this morning...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...I think a full IV with the coffee might help this morning...



jm, morning and I don't bring this one out except in dire emergencies so enjoy


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> jm, morning and I don't bring this one out except in dire emergencies so enjoy



Thanks I will


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> jm, morning and I don't bring this one out except in dire emergencies so enjoy



I need that, can someone hook me up?

Mernin boys.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need that, can someone hook me up?
> 
> Mernin boys.



morning Miguel


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOd Mawnin y'all

Put the coffee on and jump in  shower


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning, Guys!
Just sitting here with a cup of the good stuff( Emerils' Bold) before i hit the shower and head to work.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the forum clock forgot to "spring" forward!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>


 yeah??   just kidding................


----------



## Krickit (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Massage time??



Sumthin' like that...



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Belly rub and lint picking.



YUCK!! 




BBQBOSS said:


> Who lick my belly lint out?











Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me. Ask Kricket.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah??   just kidding................






Grrr...mornin`...


----------



## Krickit (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh....and good morning, folks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr...mornin`...


ggrrr right back at ya............. rough non sleeping nights'll do that to a person!



Krickit said:


> Oh....and good morning, folks!


  Heyyyy Krickitsista!!  That dang fish is bigger'n you, girl!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

There! Dang, that hurt....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got invited to a friends place in the morning not too far and says we should see birds with no problem! THAT'S the kinda report i love to hear! 
Now, if the work schedule will cooperate...


----------



## Krickit (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heyyyy Krickitsista!!  That dang fish is bigger'n you, girl!!



Hey there!! 

It sure felt like it!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Krickit said:


> Sumthin' like that...
> 
> 
> 
> YUCK!!





Hayyy Ms. Krickit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think the forum clock forgot to "spring" forward!



Nah, that's just Savage. He randomly adds or removes time when he's bored.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There! Dang, that hurt....


 You'll survive, grouch!
Here, just for you






























Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOd Mawnin y'all
> 
> Put the coffee on and jump in  shower





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Guys!
> Just sitting here with a cup of the good stuff( Emerils' Bold) before i hit the shower and head to work.





Keebs said:


> Morning!!





Nicodemus said:


>





Krickit said:


> Sumthin' like that...
> 
> 
> 
> YUCK!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyy Ms. Krickit.



Morning all


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got invited to a friends place in the morning not too far and says we should see birds with no problem! THAT'S the kinda report i love to hear!
> Now, if the work schedule will cooperate...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all


 


Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Mornin` Mike.


KEEBS!!! Don`t be makin` me smile this mornin`!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got invited to a friends place in the morning not too far and says we should see birds with no problem! THAT'S the kinda report i love to hear!
> Now, if the work schedule will cooperate...



I heard it was gonna be raining again tomorrow


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Mike.
> 
> 
> KEEBS!!! Don`t be makin` me smile this mornin`!



Now Nick, you best not be fussin at my KeebsySista


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Mike.
> 
> 
> KEEBS!!! Don`t be makin` me smile this mornin`!


You KNOW you shouldn't have said that!!



SnowHunter said:


> Now Nick, you best not be fussin at my KeebsySista


 Snowy, you know he's done done it now!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You KNOW you shouldn't have said that!!
> 
> 
> Snowy, you know he's done done it now!!



Ut oh, Nicks in for it now


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all


Mornin', Mike! 


Keebs said:


>


Hey, baybay! 
yeah, i'm doing that too!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Mike.
> 
> 
> KEEBS!!! Don`t be makin` me smile this mornin`!


never under estimate the power of puppies! Mancard points are not in jeopardy.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus?????





Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I heard it was gonna be raining again tomorrow



Why you wanna crush what little hope i have? 

Don't care. If i can go, i'll go in the rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Now Nick, you best not be fussin at my KeebsySista





Keebs said:


> You KNOW you shouldn't have said that!!
> 
> 
> Snowy, you know he's done done it now!!





SnowHunter said:


> Ut oh, Nicks in for it now





Oops...no fair gangin` up on me...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ut oh, Nicks in for it now






rhbama3 said:


> Mornin', Mike!
> 
> Hey, baybay!
> yeah, i'm doing that too!
> ...


 I really hope it works out for ya Bubba!!


----------



## Krickit (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyy Ms. Krickit.



Morning....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







jmfauver said:


> Morning all



Well hello there!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

For the sista's............ couldn't resist!! 




Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## Krickit (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> For the sista's............ couldn't resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks like my hat.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Name THIS CW member!!!!!!!!!! 




Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all



Mo'nin Mike.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why you wanna crush what little hope i have?
> 
> Don't care. If i can go, i'll go in the rain.



I'm waiting for a couple weeks to get on my Paulding Forest.A lot less crowded then.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 29, 2011)

Good Morning all,  What a lively bunch this morning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Bama's luck ------------>


----------



## magoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Waaaay cool graphics there, Keebs. Wish i had your brains!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

magoo said:


> Waaaay cool graphics there, Keebs. Wish i had your brains!


ain't no brains too it, just know where to click & save!
But thank you for the compliment!



BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Keebs.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

This place is a flowing today,must have been the rain overflowing the creek


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

$490.73 in the cabelas shopping cart.  I need to trim some off before checkout.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> $490.73 in the cabelas shopping cart.  I need to trim some off before checkout.



You need to put that Hardback Cabelas catalog down.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> $490.73 in the cabelas shopping cart.  I need to trim some off before checkout.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

Tennis anyone?

Going to play with wife(tennis) then to oyster cafe for shrimp at noon


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oops...no fair gangin` up on me...





Keebs said:


> For the sista's............ couldn't resist!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mornin Yall!   

Sun is shining up here.. had about a dozen geese fly over the house earlier


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Mornin` Snow! How are our Delawares?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 29, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!
> 
> Sun is shining up here.. had about a dozen geese fly over the house earlier



morning Snowy!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


 


Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, I need input/advice................ just got a Samsung Messager Touch yesterday........... not 100% I like it, kinda got it figured out, but I REALLY liked my flip phone & NO, I will NOT get any kind of Droid............... thoughts on the messager though?????????????


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Snow! How are our Delawares?



Hey Nick!!! 

On strike   The ones I picked up last month do NOT like being moved around the pasture.. guess it upsets them  I aint got but 4 eggs in 2 weeks  I can't hatch what they aint givin me!  Guess I'll just let em be in one spot for a while, least till I can get enough eggs collected for us


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Mornin Mike! Mornin Scrawberry! 

Sista, can't help ya. I've got some stupid Pantech I despise, but its a phone and it works


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick!!!
> 
> On strike   The ones I picked up last month do NOT like being moved around the pasture.. guess it upsets them  I aint got but 4 eggs in 2 weeks  I can't hatch what they aint givin me!  Guess I'll just let em be in one spot for a while, least till I can get enough eggs collected for us






Do like I do. Show them a frozen fryer.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I need input/advice................ just got a Samsung Messager Touch yesterday........... not 100% I like it, kinda got it figured out, but I REALLY liked my flip phone & NO, I will NOT get any kind of Droid............... thoughts on the messager though?????????????



Morning Snowy

Morning Keebs 

I don't know about the Samsung, but I have an LG Touch and I have come to like it more in time. I think you will have to get use to it before it grows on you.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Do like I do. Show them a frozen fryer.



I told em they fixin to go into a pot of dumplins  I've got 7 eggs from em due to hatch tomorrow though   

I am gettin plenty of blue eggs though, think I'm bout done hatchin those myself (Olive Eggers) so its time to see about sellin hatchin eggs now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I need input/advice................ just got a Samsung Massager Touch yesterday........... not 100% I like it, kinda got it figured out, but I REALLY liked my flip phone & NO, I will NOT get any kind of Droid............... thoughts on the messager though?????????????



Sweet, I was a massager touch, Keebabe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> $490.73 in the cabelas shopping cart.  I need to trim some off before checkout.


Just be glad you don't hunt or fish! Then it could get really bad! 


Jeff Raines said:


> Tennis anyone?
> 
> Going to play with wife(tennis) then to oyster cafe for shrimp at noon


I never could keep the ball inside the fence. Got lots of homeruns, though! 


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!
> 
> Sun is shining up here.. had about a dozen geese fly over the house earlier


shoulda shot at them for trespassing!  


Jranger said:


> Mornin folks





Keebs said:


> Ok, I need input/advice................ just got a Samsung Messager Touch yesterday........... not 100% I like it, kinda got it figured out, but I REALLY liked my flip phone & NO, I will NOT get any kind of Droid............... thoughts on the messager though?????????????



Sorry, keebs. I'm still figuring out this crackbery.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

off to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just be glad you don't hunt or fish! Then it could get really bad!
> 
> I never could keep the ball inside the fence. Got lots of homeruns, though!
> 
> ...



Yeah im not as hard core as most of yall, but its gonna get bad as soon as the boys get old enough to start doing all that stuff.  It's gonna cost me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet, I was a massager touch, Keebabe.


 No Help!



rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, keebs. I'm still figuring out this crackbery.


 

So far, I ain't liking it one bit!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I need input/advice................ just got a Samsung Messager Touch yesterday........... not 100% I like it, kinda got it figured out, but I REALLY liked my flip phone & NO, I will NOT get any kind of Droid............... thoughts on the messager though?????????????



I think you should go back to the wall mounted rotary phone. Besides, women are too simple-minded to figure out electronics. 



Keebs said:


> So far, I ain't liking it one bit!!!!



All you need is a mop, a gas stove, and a washing machine with one dial and no buttons. That and to have our dinner ready by the time we get home from work


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think you should go back to the wall mounted rotary phone. Besides, women are too simple-minded to figure out electronics.
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is a mop, a gas stove, and a washing machine with one dial and no buttons. That and to have our dinner ready by the time we get home from work





Just for posterity!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just for posterity!



Thanks for the support Nic 


Anyone seen Keebs lately?


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

TWICE i had one gobbleing within range and couldnt make it happen. TWICE.

Here is how the morning went.

Got to our spot 30 mins before day break, barley got sat down and 4 gobblers were sounding off within 100 yards. Two gobblers fly off of the same the roost less then 50 yards away and land in the road, so dad calls them and one comes right for us, working his way slowly to us gobbleing and half-struting confused. He stops just out of my shooting lane and stands there looking around for what felt like a half hour, my elbow is sliding off my knee at this point and i cant stand it much longer. He finally steps into my shooting lane but also stepped away from me more, it felt like he was out of range and i let him go. Turns out he was within range, should have been a easy shot. he was big and had a long beard...same size or maybe a little smaller then my last bird.

so we walk down another road hoping maybe another bird was moving...Nothing .. We get back to where we were, and GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE. Dad calls to get a better idea as to where he is...He is running to us! we both dive into the thick brush and try to hide and get ready as fast as we can. GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE, he is coming quick! now i can see his head, but only barely and thru a bush...he stops, turns away and starts cutting and walks off. so close.

He never ran, or flew off. just walked off, so i hope that means he isnt to spooked. We got out of there and plan to come back in the morning with a decoy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 29, 2011)

Howdy everyone...wish me luck...I'm in training for the next 3 days...not sure my brain is up to the challenge.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think you should go back to the wall mounted rotary phone. Besides, women are too simple-minded to figure out electronics.
> All you need is a mop, a gas stove, and a washing machine with one dial and no buttons. That and to have our dinner ready by the time we get home from work


Darlin', no need to leave, I would LOVE to go back to the "better days" BUT..............  find me a man worthy of my company, and is able to allow me to stay home in that kind of fashion then we'll talk............  I'm a domestic goddess, I believe in simpler times & simpler ways............... 



Les Miles said:


> Thanks for the support Nic
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Keebs lately?


I'm always here.................... somewhere............... more so than FB......... unlike someone else 



slip said:


> TWICE i had one gobbleing within range and couldnt make it happen. TWICE.
> 
> Here is how the morning went.
> 
> ...


 Great story material anyway, Slipster!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone...wish me luck...I'm in training for the next 3 days...not sure my brain is up to the challenge.


 Don't forget your doodle pad & pencil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry Keebs, I`m already took. 

Slip, fun ain`t it!!  


Crunchy fish sticks dipped in Tiger sauce is downright good!! 


Well, time to get ready to be beat up on again...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2011)

Well that didn't work out like I expected. 

Hey I got a new idea... I was over at JD's house Sunday evening and he was telling me how much he missed everyone here around the campfire. 

Perhaps everyone should PM him and tell him how much you miss him. 

http://forum.gon.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=16817


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry Keebs, I`m already took.
> 
> Slip, fun ain`t it!!
> 
> ...


 I know, but at least she share's ya wit me!
Quit fussing & go do your workout.......... you gonna get buffed like Bassbaby???



Les Miles said:


> Well that didn't work out like I expected.
> 
> Hey I got a new idea... I was over at JD's house Sunday evening and he was telling me how much he missed everyone here around the campfire.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Great story material anyway, Slipster!!


It was a great hunt in my eyes.


Nicodemus said:


> Slip, fun ain`t it!!



Man it sure is.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> It was a great hunt in my eyes.
> 
> 
> Man it sure is.


  That's the main thing, slip!!


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

oh yeah, and i found out my boots are no longer water proof.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> oh yeah, and i found out my boots are no longer water proof.


  ohlawd!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2011)

I just wanted some peaceful reading at lunch. 


Instead I get the CAMPFIRE COMEDY CENTRAL channel.  


Somebody text me when it's over.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I just wanted some peaceful reading at lunch.
> 
> 
> Instead I get the CAMPFIRE COMEDY CENTRAL channel.
> ...


 If I could figure out my new phone & WHERE it put your number, I will!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Changed my mind. I ain`t goin`!!! And that is FINAL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Changed my mind. I ain`t goin`!!! And that is FINAL!!!


 



Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Comments - Graphics[/img]





AWRIGHT!!!  If you insist... 


I do love to get under your skin!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I just wanted some peaceful reading at lunch.
> 
> 
> Instead I get the CAMPFIRE COMEDY CENTRAL channel.
> ...



NIc has the remote.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> AWRIGHT!!!  If you insist...
> 
> 
> I do love to get under your skin!


Yes, I insist, as does The Redhead.................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> NIc has the remote.


  who told him where it was in the first place?!?!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who told him where it was in the first place?!?!



But, but, but,  Charlie took it from me


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But, but, but, Charlie took it from me


 MmmmHhhmmm, I don't doubt that one bit, but they gotta remember, Nic can't climb right now, put it up WAY off da floor!!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But, but, but,  Charlie took it from me



 

Matthew..what are you gettin in to now at Cabelas?   Your grinder not big enough??


----------



## Jranger (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I need input/advice................ just got a Samsung Messager Touch yesterday........... not 100% I like it, kinda got it figured out, but I REALLY liked my flip phone & NO, I will NOT get any kind of Droid............... thoughts on the messager though?????????????



Meat-a-ball sub from a Subway


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Meat-a-ball sub from a Subway


 Is that a touch screen too????????


----------



## Jranger (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is that a touch screen too????????



Not sure why it did that...lol I didn't use the quote function.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Not sure why it did that...lol I didn't use the quote function.


  you wuz thinkiin 'bout me!!!


----------



## Jranger (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you wuz thinkiin 'bout me!!!



 Awwww yeah


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Meat-a-ball sub from a Subway


 I lucked up, one of the guys didn't want his plate he brought from home, he lives with his grandmother, whom I have known near 'bout alllll my life, this woman can COOK!!  I had a bbq pork chop, cabbage & homemade biscuits!!  YUM!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

Whew
15 jumbo fried shimp w/fries,....I'm stuffed


----------



## Jranger (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Whew
> 15 jumbo fried shimp w/fries,....I'm stuffed



I would have rather been over there eating oysters... maybe next time.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Matthew..what are you gettin in to now at Cabelas?   Your grinder not big enough??



Well i cut it in well in half when i removed all the ammo.   

Got some Danner 453 GTX Hiking boots and some new blue jeans.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well i cut it in well in half when i removed all the ammo.
> 
> Got some Danner 453 GTX Hiking boots and some new blue jeans.



Were they capri cut?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Were they capri cut?



Nope, they are skinny jeans.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope, they are skinny jeans.



lemme know how that works out for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nope, they are skinny jeans.






jsullivan03 said:


> lemme know how that works out for ya.


  NOOOOOooooooooooooooTMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> lemme know how that works out for ya.



I think they will be thuper.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think they will be thuper.



You could probably take Holliwould by storm with them on.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think they will be thuper.


I'll take your word for it, for once, no pics needed!!!



turtlebug said:


> You could probably take Holliwould by storm with them on.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

Keebs, how do you eat okra most of the time? like .. fried, in stew, etc?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, how do you eat okra most of the time? like .. fried, in stew, etc?



Keebs only eats okra when she's getting a massage.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You could probably take Holliwould by storm with them on.



Now you done made my nanner dance. ----->


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, how do you eat okra most of the time? like .. fried, in stew, etc?


 anyway it can be fixed.............. BUT I guess my altime favorite/easy way is a stir fry way my Mama taught me not long ago........... a little olive oil, pan full of okra, garlic salt & let it cook down after bring it to a good heat............ more good!!
You gonna grow an extra acre of okra for me this year?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs only eats okra when she's getting a massage.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2011)

Yikes, it's FIVE O'CLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs only eats okra when she's getting a massage.



Just had to go there didn't ya'!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs only eats okra when she's getting a massage.


...


Keebs said:


> anyway it can be fixed.............. BUT I guess my altime favorite/easy way is a stir fry way my Mama taught me not long ago........... a little olive oil, pan full of okra, garlic salt & let it cook down after bring it to a good heat............ more good!!
> You gonna grow an extra acre of okra for me this year?!?!



Reason i ask is because i dunno how to "put it up" for you so it can be cooked how you like. I cut it up as soon as i bring it in, pour a little milk over it, and put it in a bag of corn meal, shake it up and freeze it. But we only eat it fried or in stew so it works for us. How do you put up fresh okra so you can use it in ways you like?

i've got 3 - 100ft rows planted. I dont wana count my chickens before they hatch....but if all goes well..we should both be good.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

_MANNNNN_

just made tea in the coffee maker, and didnt notice the coffee grounds still in there...put the tea bags over em and made it. now i've got coffee flavored tea, or tea flavored coffee


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> _MANNNNN_
> 
> just made tea in the coffee maker, and didnt notice the coffee grounds still in there...put the tea bags over em and made it. now i've got coffee flavored tea, or tea flavored coffee


Ya Idjit!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Uh, Slip, that much okra will feed half of Georgia...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Reason i ask is because i dunno how to "put it up" for you so it can be cooked how you like. I cut it up as soon as i bring it in, pour a little milk over it, and put it in a bag of corn meal, shake it up and freeze it. But we only eat it fried or in stew so it works for us. How do you put up fresh okra so you can use it in ways you like?
> ...



Get you some mason jars and pickle it..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get you some mason jars and pickle it..


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya Idjit!!


I are...


Nicodemus said:


> Uh, Slip, that much okra will feed half of Georgia...


Awesome.

I gotta have enough to give to my cajun uncles who cook stuff i cant hardly pronounce much less spell, but its goooood


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get you some mason jars and pickle it..



Heck yeah


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> I are...
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> ...



Here you go:
http://www.texascooking.com/recipes/pickledokra.htm


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.texascooking.com/recipes/pickledokra.htm



Thanks just sent it to mom. sounds good


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get you some mason jars and pickle it..



and dont forget to bust open 5 or 6 cayenne peppers and throw them in there as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> TWICE i had one gobbleing within range and couldnt make it happen. TWICE.
> 
> Here is how the morning went.
> 
> ...



Internet high five, Little bro!
You were in the game and thats all that matters! Sounds like you have got a really good spot. IF you have a jake in strut decoy, use it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Hugh, any chance of a 3 hour window of no rain, startin` at daylight in the mornin`?


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Internet high five, Little bro!
> You were in the game and thats all that matters! Sounds like you have got a really good spot. IF you have a jake in strut decoy, use it.




That is my plan, a struting jake with a hen behind him a few feet.

Im trying to figure out what it means (if anything) when a turkeys whole head is white? His head was all swollen up big and pure white.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2011)

It seems to be decision time. I decided to get drunk


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It seems to be decision time. I decided to get drunk



Hanukus?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> That is my plan, a struting jake with a hen behind him a few feet.
> 
> Im trying to figure out what it means (if anything) when a turkeys whole head is white? His head was all swollen up big and pure white.


Not what i would do. Put the hen in front with the jake a couple of feet behind. You could also put the hen on the ground in front of the Jake. Makes the gobbler think he better hurry up and get there! That setup has worked for me twice.


Hankus said:


> It seems to be decision time. I decided to get drunk


HANKUS!!!! 
You don't call, you don't write, we'd about decided you were shunning us! 


turtlebug said:


> Hanukus?
> Bugsy!!!
> What are the voices in your head saying now?
> Any update on the AC unit?


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not what i would do. Put the hen in front with the jake a couple of feet behind. You could also put the hen on the ground in front of the Jake. Makes the gobbler think he better hurry up and get there! That setup has worked for me twice.
> 
> HANKUS!!!!
> You don't call, you don't write, we'd about decided you were shunning us!



That is a good idea, thats what ill do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It seems to be decision time. I decided to get drunk



Hiya friend, gotta go .. . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, any chance of a 3 hour window of no rain, startin` at daylight in the mornin`?



It's gonna be real close Nic. I just posted the new map and you folks are gonna get more than us, stronger than us, and potentially sooner than us. It might get kind of rocky down your way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gonna be real close Nic. I just posted the new map and you folks are gonna get more than us, stronger than us, and potentially sooner than us. It might get kind of rocky down your way.




Thanks for the update! I`ll just have to look at the night sky early in the mornin`, and trust my instincts on whether to go or not...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> That is a good idea, thats what ill do.


As far as the Gobblers head changing colors, everybody has an opinion. Mine is that white is a sign of excitement and thinks he's displaying to a hen. Often, their head will change from white, to blue, to red, and back. A sudden change from white to red and breaking strut means he's nervous or about to get the heck out of there. Again, just my somewhat limited experiences.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's gonna be real close Nic. I just posted the new map and you folks are gonna get more than us, stronger than us, and potentially sooner than us. It might get kind of rocky down your way.



NO, NO, NO,NO!!!!!!! 
I wanna go hunting in the morning!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> NO, NO, NO,NO!!!!!!!
> I wanna go hunting in the morning!!!



Well there you go. Now you know who to blame it on Nic..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, goodnight friends , I've got work to do . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there you go. Now you know who to blame it on Nic..





  Thanks Robert, old friend!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, goodnight friends , I've got work to do . . .



Night, Quack! Have a good one, Buddy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Robert, old friend!!



This is so not fair! I want to go too! 
I think it's the messican radar screwing everything up.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As far as the Gobblers head changing colors, everybody has an opinion. Mine is that white is a sign of excitement and thinks he's displaying to a hen. Often, their head will change from white, to blue, to red, and back. A sudden change from white to red and breaking strut means he's nervous or about to get the heck out of there. Again, just my somewhat limited experiences.
> 
> 
> NO, NO, NO,NO!!!!!!!
> I wanna go hunting in the morning!!!



Hey man, i appreciate all of the advise and shared experiences i read on here. It helps alot when im in a situation and not sure what to do, and i can think back to what i've read on here.


Should be bad weather again in the morning here too, but oh well...this is the 2nd to the last day i can hunt this land til the end of april so..im going rain or shine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This is so not fair! I want to go too!
> I think it's the messican radar screwing everything up.



Could be, but I can tell you, we're 10 hours away and it ain't lookin real promisin' for you boys.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hanukus?



Sometimes



rhbama3 said:


> HANKUS!!!!
> You don't call, you don't write, we'd about decided you were shunning us!



naw I jus been busy



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friend, gotta go .. . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, goodnight friends , I've got work to do . . .



Horse emus hosck you sorry dawg you ain't werkin


----------



## chuckb7718 (Mar 29, 2011)

Appears to be a bunch a turkeys fighting over the turkey outcome of the turkey woods when the only turkeys to blame are the turkeys that won't act right 'cause of the turkeys predicting the weather on the turkey's next day off?


Can I get a "Gobble Gobble"?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Man!! That`s a fearsome lookin` storm!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> What are the voices in your head saying now?
> Any update on the AC unit?



My Wobbert-Woo!  


Voices in T-Bug head say think thoroughly before putting thoughts to fingers and posting in any thread concerning puddin.  


Yes, AC update. I almost forgot. 

No a/c on Saturday or Sunday. Sunday was a test of our true love as a family. We barely passed.  

Fishbait off on Monday, waits ALL DAY for a/c man. FINALLY at 6:15PM, a/c man shows up. Long long ago, when Fishbait and Turtlebug were a young couple still in the throws of new loves, they cleared some land to make their home on. Well, kindly neighbor was trying to help and pulled up a huge stump that we had told him we would grind down. Well, huge stump has made sink hole which in turn, through the years has caused outside a/c unit to "tilt", which in turn loosened a joint/pipe/fitting. We did not realize that said sink hole was effecting a/c unit as it's been a gradual thing. 
This caused a freon leak. So, last night while Fishbait and a/c man are talking and he's pointing out said leak, tightening the joint/pipe/fitting and recharging the system (I was running interference between a/c man and Turtlebug's very aggressive dog who wanted to lure a/c man to her with the appearance of a dog that wanted to play fetch with her ball but in reality viewed a/c guy as a t-bone), Fishbait noticed that the outside unit didn't "kick on" and said UH-OH, thinking the compressor was shot. Sooo, a/c guy reaches up there and bumps the control relay and it fires up and runs like a charm.

Now all the while he's "bumping" the relay, I'm thinking that when my cell phone charger got to the point that I had to wiggle the cord to make it work, that I realized something was wrong and had to replace it. But, I didn't say anything. I was just thankful that it wasn't a problem that was gonna cost us our hog lease. 

So a/c guy leaves, we eat (Hamburger Helper cause I didn't wanna heat the house up with the oven) and about an hour later, Fishbait flies into GOD-AWFUL screaming and cussing rampage and is running around with a flashlight roaring expletives at the top of his lungs.  Compressor was frozen up AGAIN. 

So, one phone call to the company and a lot of self-restraint on Fishbait's part and about 9:20, the nicest and most competent a/c man shows up and joins Fishbait in the cussing and fussing when he realizes that a/c man #1 should have replace the control relay because as I said before, bumping it to get it to work should've told him that the contacts were bad. 

By a few minutes after 10, we were back in business, but now it's too cool for the a/c to even kick on. 

THE END. 




Fishbait said you never replied to his text today.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 29, 2011)

evenin Folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> My Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> Voices in T-Bug head say think thoroughly before putting thoughts to fingers and posting in any thread concerning puddin.
> ...



My wife smacks me on the back of the head occasionally. Is that the same as bumping the relay??? 

Heyyyyyy Douge!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> My Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> Voices in T-Bug head say think thoroughly before putting thoughts to fingers and posting in any thread concerning puddin.
> ...



Glad to hear you got cool air again! 
Tell Fishbait-woo that i just checked my phone and never got a text from him today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Could be, but I can tell you, we're 10 hours away and it ain't lookin real promisin' for you boys.
> View attachment 593734



 

Insert about a paragraph's worth of profanity here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Howdy Douge.


Robert, you plan on gettin` wet in the mornin`?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Douge.
> 
> 
> Robert, you plan on gettin` wet in the mornin`?



I would, but i'm a guest on this place. If he don't wanna go, then i'm done for the day. Guess i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Horse emus hosck you sorry dawg






chuckb7718 said:


> Appears to be a bunch a turkeys fighting over the turkey outcome of the turkey woods when the only turkeys to blame are the turkeys that won't act right 'cause of the turkeys predicting the weather on the turkey's next day off?
> 
> 
> Can I get a "Gobble Gobble"?


Hiya Chuckie Poo!!



Nicodemus said:


> Man!! That`s a fearsome lookin` storm!


Good evening Nick!!



dougefresh said:


> evenin Folks


Evening Douge!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife smacks me on the back of the head occasionally. Is that the same as bumping the relay???


That depends!!..........Does said action cause you to start working??



rhbama3 said:


> Insert about a paragraph's worth of profanity here.


Dang Bro!! You just can't catch a break!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm gonna cook some strawberry muffins. 
Muffins makes everything better...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna cook some strawberry muffins.
> Muffins makes everything better...



That is exactly the same thing I told Quack the other night!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Howdy Mitch!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife smacks me on the back of the head occasionally. Is that the same as bumping the relay???
> 
> Heyyyyyy Douge!!!


What up



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Douge.
> 
> 
> Robert, you plan on gettin` wet in the mornin`?


How bout Nic



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Chuckie Poo!!
> 
> Good evening Nick!!
> 
> ...


Mornin Rutt



rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna cook some strawberry muffins.
> Muffins makes everything better...


Makeum blueberry and Ill eat one wif ya


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna cook some strawberry muffins.
> Muffins makes everything better...



AMEN!  

Every Saturday morning that we're home, I bake chocolate chip muffins, nanner-nut muffins and sometimes blueberry cheesecake muffins.   

You cook me skrawberry muffins?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> AMEN!
> 
> Every Saturday morning that we're home, I bake chocolate chip muffins, nanner-nut muffins and sometimes blueberry cheesecake muffins.
> 
> You cook me skrawberry muffins?



Yes, Ma'am! 
Even used the mix that you add milk instead of water!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Mitch!


Soo turkey hunting in a thunderstorm............Or physical therapy???..........Which would you choose??



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Rutt


You back on night shift??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Soo turkey hunting in a thunderstorm............Or physical therapy???..........Which would you choose??



Turkey hunting IS physical therapy! Them birds will run you ragged!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Soo turkey hunting in a thunderstorm............Or physical therapy???..........Which would you choose??
> 
> You back on night shift??





Turkey huntin` in a lightnin` storm, while holdin` a long barreled shotgun, while settin` in the tallest tree, growin` out of the top of Brasstown Bald.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Turkey hunting IS physical therapy! Them birds will run you ragged!





Nicodemus said:


> Turkey huntin` in a lightnin` storm, while holdin` a long barreled shotgun, while settin` in the tallest tree, growin` out of the top of Brasstown Bald.


So you would rather drive through Atlanta to get to Brasstown Bald to "turkey hunt in a lightnin` storm, while holdin` a long barreled shotgun, while settin` in the tallest tree, growin` out of the top of Brasstown Bald."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Turkey huntin` in a lightnin` storm, while holdin` a long barreled shotgun, while settin` in the tallest tree, growin` out of the top of Brasstown Bald.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So you would rather drive through Atlanta to get to Brasstown Bald to "turkey hunt in a lightnin` storm, while holdin` a long barreled shotgun, while settin` in the tallest tree, growin` out of the top of Brasstown Bald."





Negative!! I will leave my house, drive west till I reach the western edhe of Alabama, turn north and drive till I hit the Tenn line, turn right and drive east till I see that big ol mountain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Negative!! I will leave my house, drive west till I reach the western edhe of Alabama, turn north and drive till I hit the Tenn line, turn right and drive east till I see that big ol mountain.



Well, that explains why you are always late. 

okay, i'm gonna find my raingear and see if i can pull my camo bug suit over it. If not, ruh roh.....


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Soo turkey hunting in a thunderstorm............Or physical therapy???..........Which would you choose??
> 
> You back on night shift??



Sometimes I wish I was.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Negative!! I will leave my house, drive west till I reach the western edhe of Alabama, turn north and drive till I hit the Tenn line, turn right and drive east till I see that big ol mountain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Dana Delaney's new show is on ABC...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, that explains why you are always late.
> 
> okay, i'm gonna find my raingear and see if i can pull my camo bug suit over it. If not, ruh roh.....


You might want to talk to quack about some "Stout bug suits"...........But seriously why would you need a bug suit, when you are wearing rain gear??........Ya'lls skeeters bad enough to bite through rain gear!!



dougefresh said:


> Sometimes I wish I was.


There is something to be said for lack of higher ups not being around!!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You might want to talk to quack about some "Stout bug suits"...........But seriously why would you need a bug suit, when you are wearing rain gear??........Ya'lls skeeters bad enough to bite through rain gear!!
> 
> There is something to be said for lack of higher ups not being around!!



Bad thing is they have made me one of "them" without realy asking or puttin money on the table"YET"Getting to the point where I can do as I want though


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You might want to talk to quack about some "Stout bug suits"...........But seriously why would you need a bug suit, when you are wearing rain gear??........Ya'lls skeeters bad enough to bite through rain gear!!
> 
> There is something to be said for lack of higher ups not being around!!



My rainsuit is solid bright green. The bugsuit was to cover it and give some camo to blend in. I have a thermacell and a spray bottle of insect repellent if needed.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

I guess dearmeat's post needed a translation!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Bad thing is they have made me one of "them" without realy asking or puttin money on the table"YET"Getting to the point where I can do as I want though



So they've put a target on your back huh? Been there done that...


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'lls skeeters bad enough to bite through rain gear!!



The good thing about the skeeters here is, if you catch a few and put a rope around them, you can actually ride them to your spot in the woods.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> The good thing about the skeeters here is, if you catch a few and put a rope around them, you can actually ride them to your spot in the woods.





giddyup skeeters


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Sometimes I wish I was.


I wish you was too


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dana Delaney's new show is on ABC...



yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I wish you was too
> 
> 
> yep



she's HHHHAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTT...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Bad thing is they have made me one of "them" without realy asking or puttin money on the table"YET"Getting to the point where I can do as I want though


Same thing has happened to me!!........A little more $.......a whole lot more responsibility!!.........And 20 new hires that have no idea what to do!!



rhbama3 said:


> My rainsuit is solid bright green. The bugsuit was to cover it and give some camo to blend in. I have a thermacell and a spray bottle of insect repellent if needed.


If you do make it out in the morning I wish you the best of luck!!........If the rain, and thunder does hold off till after daylight......The gobblers will gobble their heads off at thunder!!.......Whether or not, I don't know how well they will respond to calling??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> she's HHHHAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTT...



She is,but I always thought her sister Kim is hotter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> She is,but I always thought her sister Kim is hotter.



That's cause you're a youngun. 

My top three, in this order. Faith Hill, Sela Ward (bama girl) and Dana Delaney...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you do make it out in the morning I wish you the best of luck!!........If the rain, and thunder does hold off till after daylight......The gobblers will gobble their heads off at thunder!!.......Whether or not, I don't know how well they will respond to calling??



Any gobbling behind your house?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> she's HHHHAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTT...



Hey Bro, why won't you let me shoot you with my air-powered acupuncture/roofing nailer? I'm sure we can find the right air pressure with just a few shots. They are supposed to stick halfway out right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Bro, why won't you let me shoot you with my air-powered acupuncture/roofing nailer? I'm sure we can find the right air pressure with just a few shots. They are supposed to stick halfway out right?



If you borrow Quacks french maid outfit we'll talk..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> The good thing about the skeeters here is, if you catch a few and put a rope around them, you can actually ride them to your spot in the woods.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> giddyup skeeters


Yeeeehawww!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> she's HHHHAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWTTTTTTT...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Any gobbling behind your house?



Nope. he ain't seen or heard a thing. Birds are gone to the next county. Rights got leased. timber got cut down. season ended yesterday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you borrow Quacks french maid outfit we'll talk..



So that's where my outfit is. I wondered where i left it. Reckon, he wants his cowboy outfit and chaps back?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. he ain't seen or heard a thing. Birds are gone to the next county. Rights got leased. timber got cut down. season ended yesterday.




My lease is just a few hundred yards behind him,and I don't even know if I'll get down there during the season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> My lease is just a few hundred yards behind him,and I don't even know if I'll get down there during the season.



have corn, will travel!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Any gobbling behind your house?


Haven't heard anything in the last week or so!!..............Two weeks ago they were tearin it up!!........I'm thinkin the weather has turned them off the last week or so!!


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So they've put a target on your back huh? Been there done that...


It was always there just more visable now I'm a day walker..


Jeff Raines said:


> I wish you was too
> 
> 
> yep


Gets quiet in here don't it..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> have corn, will travel!!!


You can't throw out as much corn as one of our neighbors.




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Haven't heard anything in the last week or so!!..............Two weeks ago they were tearin it up!!........I'm thinkin the weather has turned them off the last week or so!!



I bet.

There are just too many turkey's on the wma here for me to drive 160 miles.

My start shooting them out of my bathroom window and bragging about in the turkey forum.....some folks take this huntin thing waaaay too serious.

I got an infraction


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So that's where my outfit is. I wondered where i left it. Reckon, he wants his cowboy outfit and chaps back?



I never saw him wear the cowboy outfit, just the chaps..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay, i'm headed to bed. Planning to go in the morning despite the forecast and track record against me. See ya'll!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> have corn, will travel!!!



You got one Invite,  bring corn they love it


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Gets quiet in here don't it..



Very


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> You can't throw out as much corn as one of our neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just kidding! However, if i can't fin a bird on my lease i'm making some phone calls!


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm headed to bed. Planning to go in the morning despite the forecast and track record against me. See ya'll!



Good luck Bama


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So that's where my outfit is. I wondered where i left it. Reckon, he wants his cowboy outfit and chaps back?


I'm pretty sure you don't wan't yours back!!



Jeff Raines said:


> My lease is just a few hundred yards behind him,and I don't even know if I'll get down there during the season.





rhbama3 said:


> have corn, will travel!!!


You will need the corn!!.......Adjacent landowners have deep pockets, and the game warden is in those same pockets!!


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I got an infraction



well if it makes you feel any better about it, i got a laugh from it before it was pulled.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You will need the corn!!.......Adjacent landowners have deep pockets, and the game warden is in those same pockets!!


I like to set up close to the line in the afternoon.Toms usually come running and they are well fattened.



slip said:


> well if it makes you feel any better about it, i got a laugh from it before it was pulled.



That dude ticked me off,think he got banned too.He was argueing with Arrow3


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> You can't throw out as much corn as one of our neighbors.


One more time!!........Deep pockets!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I never saw him wear the cowboy outfit, just the chaps..


I don't even want to know why you saw him in nothing but the Chaps!!



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm headed to bed. Planning to go in the morning despite the forecast and track record against me. See ya'll!


Good luck Robert!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Robert, I just hope you or me don`t get kilt by lightnin`!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I just hope you or me don`t get kilt by lightnin`!



You watched the video didn't ya...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, I just hope you or me don`t get kilt by lightnin`!



Lightnin scares me somthin fierce


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Lightnin scares me somthin fierce



Sissies. Bad weather makes me as giddy as a kid in a candy store...


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Lightnin scares me somthin fierce



Yup, me to. one of the only things that will get me up and out of the woods..and in a hurry!


Nite yall..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You watched the video didn't ya...


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissies. Bad weather makes me as giddy as a kid in a candy store...



Yeah i like watching it too, from a distance.

But im pretty sure i saw Jesus last winter when i almost got popped walking the dogs at night and that stray bolt of lightning came down 100 yard or less away.....I dont play that game no more.




ok, nite yall again...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Yup, me to. one of the only things that will get me up and out of the woods..and in a hurry!
> 
> 
> Nite yall..



Bet I can out run ya to the truck.

Nite slip


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissies. Bad weather makes me as giddy as Quack in a french maid outfit!!


fixed it for ya!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Bet I can out run ya to the truck.
> 
> Nite slip





I`ll just have to dive down a gopher hole amongst the terrapins and rattlers, and take my chances.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah i like watching it too, from a distance.
> 
> But im pretty sure i saw Jesus last winter when i almost got popped walking the dogs at night and that stray bolt of lightning came down 100 yard or less away.....I dont play that game no more.
> 
> ...



You haven't lived til your chasin a storm and up on a good hill for a vantage point, clickin pictures with your camera and the power lines behind you are sizzlin a couple of seconds before every strike..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> fixed it for ya!!
> 
> Good night folks!!




Night Mitch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll just have to dive down a gopher hole amongst the terrapins and rattlers, and take my chances.


I feel sorry for the rattlers!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I feel sorry for the rattlers!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I feel sorry for the rattlers!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I feel sorry for the rattlers!!



I'd rather jump in a gopher hole full of rattlers than one with my x-wife in it..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather jump in a gopher hole full of rattlers than one with my x-wife in it..


We all have our own demons!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We all have our own demons!!



Some have more horns than others..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some have more horns than others..


Horns/Snakes!!....They're all the same!!........Just ask Baldfish!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Horns/Snakes!!....They're all the same!!........Just ask Baldfish!!



I'm sure he's about had a belly full. How's he doing?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 29, 2011)

Guess I'll turn out the lights and lock the doors.

G'nite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Guess I'll turn out the lights and lock the doors.
> 
> G'nite




Later Jeff.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 30, 2011)

It's Wed.....Gonna stay home the next 2 days and try to get some fishing in....still on-call,but I gotta have a few days off to get rid of these brain cramps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2011)

jm,  hopefully the weather will give you a break and the fish will bite.


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 30, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> jm,  hopefully the weather will give you a break and the fish will bite.



even if they don't bite...good friends and laughter will cure what's ailing me!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Happy Hump Day To All Of You Drivelers  !!!!
*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Mornin fellers. I'm guessing that not much turkey huntings gonna happen this morning.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin fellers. I'm guessing that not much turkey huntings gonna happen this morning.



Ya think? I can see em all looking out the windows, and being bummed to the max.  Sorry Slip, Nic, and Robert!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Ya think? I can see em all looking out the windows, and shooting the first thing they see. .



There, fixed it fer ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Ya think? I can see em all looking out the windows, and being bummed to the max.  Sorry Slip, Nic, and Robert!



I bet they're all sittin there lookin out the window and cussin me....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2011)

serious rain with boomers here now.  thanks messinw/us


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet they're all sittin there lookin out the window and cussin me....




I can hear that to.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 30, 2011)

Gobbleinwoods, where's the coffee?


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 30, 2011)

Ah, to be able to turkey hunt and then not to be able to turkey hunt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Yawwwnnnn, no coffee = slow start to the day..
WHO'S TURN WAS IT TO MAKE THE COFFEE!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Ya think? I can see em all looking out the windows, and being bummed to the max.  Sorry Slip, Nic, and Robert!





BBQBOSS said:


> There, fixed it fer ya.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin fellers. I'm guessing that not much turkey huntings gonna happen this morning.




Morning all



Laneybird said:


> Ah, to be able to turkey hunt and then not to be able to turkey hunt.



It could be worse


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yawwwnnnn, no coffee = slow start to the day..
> WHO'S TURN WAS IT TO MAKE THE COFFEE!!!!



I made some... irish style. I hit all 4 food groups at once... sugar, fat, caffeine and alcohol.  



jmfauver said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse



Mernin!


----------



## jmfauver (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I made some... irish style. I hit all 4 food groups at once... sugar, fat, caffeine and alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin!



All 4 in one cup...Man I gotta try that!

Morning to ya


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Mornin y'all

Wife just got in from her morning bus route.She found a baggie with a white/yellowish powder on her bus.
I opened it and it has that "chemistry" smell to it.

Now she has to take it and the tape from her bus back to the middle school and make a report.

I tried to get her to leave about 1/2 of it here just in case it was the good stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Comments - Graphics[/img]


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> Wife just got in from her morning bus route.She found a baggie with a white/yellowish powder on her bus.
> I opened it and it has that "chemistry" smell to it.
> ...



cleaning supplies

That is realy bad on a Middle School bus



By the way Morning FolksIts gona be a great day


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Mornin`. At 5 o:clock it was dead still, and heavy clouds. This ol boy decided it just weren`t worth it and went back to bed. Glad I did.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. At 5 o:clock it was dead still, and heavy clouds. This ol boy decided it just weren`t worth it and went back to bed. Glad I did.



Thunder shook my house some time around 4ish and I decided to sleep in.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 
> Wife just got in from her morning bus route.She found a baggie with a white/yellowish powder on her bus.
> I opened it and it has that "chemistry" smell to it.
> ...


  I've found pills before but nothing like that!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> cleaning supplies
> 
> That is realy bad on a Middle School bus
> 
> ...


 You LIKE swimmin in 'lectricity now???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> cleaning supplies
> 
> That is realy bad on a Middle School bus



At one time I was a user.This was definately not cocaine,it did have the meth look/and feel to it.
But,could've also been just baby powder mix that a kid was bragging was drugs,you know how dumb kids can be.

And her middle school route is thru a rich gated S/D


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> At one time I was a user.This was definately not cocaine,it did have the meth look/and feel to it.
> But,could've also been just baby powder mix that a kid was bragging was drugs,you know how dumb kids can be.
> 
> And her middle school route is thru a rich gated S/D


sadly, the neighborhood doesn't make a difference anymore.



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all


 You getting hammered right now too??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You getting hammered right now too??



Getting hammered in the morning?!?!  Dang it man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

It`s slacked up a little bit here right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s slacked up a little bit here right now.



I got a text from Bama saying he was sleeping real good by his turkey tree till the thunder woke him up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Getting hammered in the morning?!?! Dang it man.






Nicodemus said:


> It`s slacked up a little bit here right now.


 Just started REALLY coming down here!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a text from Bama saying he was sleeping real good by his turkey tree till the thunder woke him up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got a text from Bama saying he was sleeping real good by his turkey tree till the thunder woke him up.





It woke me up again around 7:30 too, from my warm bed!    I checked Georgia Weather at 5 and didn`t like what I saw. I just checked it again, and it looks like us down here are in for a long wet road...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It woke me up again around 7:30 too, from my warm bed!    I checked Georgia Weather at 5 and didn`t like what I saw. I just checked it again, and it looks like us down here are in for a long wet road...



Go ahead and blow up your water wings just in case...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ahead and blow up your water wings just in case...





I got my boat tied up to the side of the house.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've found pills before but nothing like that!



This was a first for her,hopefully the tape is clear and they can determine whose it was.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> This was a first for her,hopefully the tape is clear and they can determine whose it was.


 I hope so too, but unfortunately, the tapes don't help as much as folks think they would.......... I've just "known" they would show the "culprit" doing "x,y,z" and danged if they'd be just out of range of being seen!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hope so too, but unfortunately, the tapes don't help as much as folks think they would.......... I've just "known" they would show the "culprit" doing "x,y,z" and danged if they'd be just out of range of being seen!



The tape messed up as they were reviewing it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> The tape messed up as they were reviewing it.


  I don't doubt that either............ those things get rattles around so bad, even on paved roads, not to mention the dirt roads I had on my county route!
Tell her to keep it with her & ask each student as they get on this afternoon, "Did you leave this by mistake?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Here`s Mayhaw Road right now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s Mayhaw Road right now.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2011)

Yall be careful down yonder... if ya need dry ground, the farm is always open  

Mornin Folks!!!

Mayyyyybe it'll stay somewhat dry today


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sadly, the neighborhood doesn't make a difference anymore.
> 
> 
> You getting hammered right now too??


Its been raining but not bad, no lightning or thunder . not much wind either, so far so good.


jsullivan03 said:


> Getting hammered in the morning?!?!  Dang it man.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yall be careful down yonder... if ya need dry ground, the farm is always open
> 
> Mornin Folks!!!
> 
> Mayyyyybe it'll stay somewhat dry today


I'm stayin IN the office, ain't got nowhere to go until after work & of course then it'll be to the grocery store! uggh, I hate shopping!



mudracing101 said:


> Its been raining but not bad, no lightning or thunder . not much wind either, so far so good.


 It's let up for this minute, very little thunder and no wind, thankfully!
BUT, I'm keeping Georgia Weather open to keep updated!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm stayin IN the office, ain't got nowhere to go until after work & of course then it'll be to the grocery store! uggh, I hate shopping!
> 
> 
> It's let up for this minute, very little thunder and no wind, thankfully!
> BUT, I'm keeping Georgia Weather open to keep updated!



Yep, drizzle here now .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, drizzle here now .



It's a little early in the day for dessert isn't it?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a little early in the day for dessert isn't it?




Whatchoo talkin' about?  Mud's already getting hammered!  I thought Quack was the only one that started this early.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a little early in the day for dessert isn't it?



Drizzle is a dessert? Who knew


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whatchoo talkin' about?  Mud's already getting hammered!  I thought Quack was the only one that started this early.



Bacon and Beer Brother


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a little early in the day for dessert isn't it?


 NEVAH!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Whatchoo talkin' about? Mud's already getting hammered! I thought Quack was the only one that started this early.


 Naaawww, Hankus has beer for breakfast too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Whatchoo talkin' about?  Mud's already getting hammered!  I thought Quack was the only one that started this early.



Speakin of hammered, how was the foot rub??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Bacon and Beer Brother


  ohnoyoudinn'it!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of hammered, how was the foot rub??



I don't remember.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ohnoyoudinn'it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Bacon and Beer Brother



My favorite hangover breakfast is a bologne and peanut butter sammich with a cold beer...


----------



## Jranger (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My favorite hangover breakfast is a bologne and peanut butter sammich with a cold beer...



May as well just toss the sammich and chug the beer...




Morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jranger said:


> May as well just toss the sammich and chug the beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Jranger said:


> May as well just toss the sammich and chug the beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It only works when your brain us mush and the smell of bacon and eggs turns your stomach..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It only works when your brain us mush and the smell of bacon and eggs turns your stomach..



ok , you do have a point


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ok , you do have a point



Of course this is all hear say, not that I'm speaking from any level of experience or anything..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course this is all hear say, not that I'm speaking from any level of experience or anything..



Only after crossing 40 creeks?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Only after crossing 40 creeks?



I woke up, up a creek one time...


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You LIKE swimmin in 'lectricity now???


I need a little excitement in my life from time to time.



Jeff Raines said:


> At one time I was a user.This was definately not cocaine,it did have the meth look/and feel to it.
> But,could've also been just baby powder mix that a kid was bragging was drugs,you know how dumb kids can be.
> 
> And her middle school route is thru a rich gated S/D


nowadays you never can tell...Kids are starting to do things at an eairly age. Stuff that is ment for colledge and retirement.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 30, 2011)

Jranger said:


> I woke up, up a creek one time...



Could you find your paddle?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 30, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Could you find your paddle?



No and I was looking for a saw...


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Was going to go turkey hunting this morning but one look at the radar and...nahhhh

anyone heard from Bama or Nic? weather looked real bad down their way.


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 30, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No and I was looking for a saw...



Was the "stuff" that thick


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Stuff that is ment for colledge and retirement.



Sure does make a night shift go faster too


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Was going to go turkey hunting this morning but one look at the radar and...nahhhh
> 
> anyone heard from Bama or Nic? weather looked real bad down their way.





I was up early too, and went back to sleep after a look at the weather. There will be better days.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 30, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Was the "stuff" that thick



No, but my arm was...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There will be better days.



My thinking too,especially when it gets warmer and folks get more afraid of snakes than they want a turkey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> My thinking too,especially when it gets warmer and folks get more afraid of snakes than they want a turkey



Saturday and Sunday oughta be prime Turkey killin days..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Jranger said:


> No, but my arm was...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Saturday and Sunday oughta be prime Turkey killin days..








I gotta work


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Raining good here now , but still no bad weather


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Where Keebs is??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where Keebs is??



 Playin in the rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy a trunk monkey?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where Keebs is??



Old folks need their mid-day naps...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Old folks need their mid-day naps...



I`m tryin` not to laff...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` not to laff...



I told her not to mix her Geritol with her prune juice. It makes her sleepy.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 30, 2011)

les miles said:


> old folks need their mid-day naps...



3...2...1.... Duck!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I told her not to mix her Geritol with her prune juice. It makes her sleepy.



Isn't that called a Phillips Head Screwdriver??


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

This sore is some good popcorn...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Ayup . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ayup . . .



I told Otis you want your French Maid outfit back. He said it is slightly soiled and wondered if you'd be mad..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Thunder is almost nonstop right now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where Keebs is??


Yes dear?



mudracing101 said:


> Playin in the rain


 busted!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a trunk monkey?


 shur, call Otis, he'll hook ya up!


Les Miles said:


> Old folks need their mid-day naps...


then why are you still here???



Nicodemus said:


> I`m tryin` not to laff...


didn't work, huh??



Les Miles said:


> I told her to mix the Geritol with prune juice, like I do. It makes me sleepy.


I'm so sorry you've reached that stage already, evidently you haven't taken as good a care of yourself as I have.......... 




jsullivan03 said:


> 3...2...1.... Duck!!!


really isn't giving me any practice............ now where's BKA when I need him???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that called a Phillips Head Screwdriver??


more like............... oh heck, never mind............



Les Miles said:


> This *sore* is some good popcorn...


 uuummm, got a lisp thing going on or something else we don't need to know about????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ayup . . .


 QUACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuummm, got a lisp thing going on or something else we don't need to know about????



He misses his ol' buddy DawgPound


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He misses his ol' buddy DawgPound


 Is that another name for kennyjr??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> QUACK!!!!!!!!







whutiddonow??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is that another name for kennyjr??



Nope, it was another fella in the sports forum that got banded when he was caught with dual accounts..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thunder is almost nonstop right now.



No thunder here yet Just rain. Almost lunch time yall


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Fixixn` to put on a big pot of spaghetti, to simmer all day...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whutiddonow??


 Nuttin, just wanted to say *HI*!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it was another fella in the sports forum that got banded when he was caught with dual accounts..


aahh, gotcha!



Nicodemus said:


> Fixixn` to put on a big pot of spaghetti, to simmer all day...


mmmmm, sounds good!
Hey, wait.............. what'd you want me for while ago????


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nuttin, just wanted to say *HI*!
> 
> 
> aahh, gotcha!
> ...




Can`t remember now???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whutiddonow??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



You and Randy eatin the same thing for lunch...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and Randy eatin the same thing for lunch...



But, I am not drinking the Kool-aid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and Randy eatin the same thing for lunch...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But, I am not drinking the Kool-aid.



I heard dat..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But, I am not drinking the Kool-aid.





You and ALOT more . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm ready to head to the mountains and catch some trouts. Anybody game?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember now???


A.A.A.D.????



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm ready to head to the mountains and catch some trouts. Anybody game?


 Never fished for trout............... I'll tag along wiff ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> A.A.A.D.????
> 
> 
> Never fished for trout............... I'll tag along wiff ya!



Come on up shuggums. There's nothin better than takin a trout right out of the stream, slicin him open and stuffin him full of butter, salt n pepper and wrappin him in foil then throwin him on the coals for a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on up shuggums. There's nothin better than takin a trout right out of the stream, slicin him open and stuffin him full of butter, salt n pepper and wrappin him in foil then throwin him on the coals for a few minutes.



Dim cricks be a bit muddy right now tho


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm ready to head to the mountains and catch some trouts. Anybody game?



Turkey this weekend, then trout time.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

There's a guy named Miguel on Maury right now


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm ready to head to the mountains and catch some trouts. Anybody game?



I tried that the year before last....the only fish i caught was a tiny carp the size of my finger. I didnt even know there was carp up there!


"You might be a bad fisherman if ... "


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Dim cricks be a bit muddy right now tho



The Etowah is best when muddy..



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Turkey this weekend, then trout time.



Plenty of turkeys show up here from time to time, no need to go lookin for them.



Jeff Raines said:


> There's a guy named Miguel on Maury right now



You watch Maury??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You watch Maury??



When they do the paternity tests it's funny.

Miguel is baby daddy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> When they do the paternity tests it's funny.
> 
> Miguel is baby daddy



Dude, I bet you watch that fella Wendy Williams too don't you..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, I bet you watch that fella Wendy Williams too don't you..



nope,The Dr's are on at that time....But I missed it today,TV was on VH1 Classic while I was here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on up shuggums. There's nothin better than takin a trout right out of the stream, slicin him open and stuffin him full of butter, salt n pepper and wrappin him in foil then throwin him on the coals for a few minutes.






Jeff Raines said:


> Dim cricks be a bit muddy right now tho


ya think?? 



Jeff Raines said:


> There's a guy named Miguel on Maury right now






slip said:


> I tried that the year before last....the only fish i caught was a tiny carp the size of my finger. I didnt even know there was carp up there!
> 
> 
> "You might be a bad fisherman if ... "


Ain't no such thing as a bad fisherman............. if ya go, that's worth it!



Jeff Raines said:


> When they do the paternity tests it's funny.
> 
> Miguel is baby daddy


   MC, you didn't even TELLUS!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MC, you didn't even TELLUS!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm ready to head to the mountains and catch some trouts. Anybody game?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

uh oh...Chello and Shaberta havin troubles now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>



You think it would crawl all over Bama if we took our shotguns and killed a turkey in the morning then caught trout all day the rest of the day?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You think it would crawl all over Bama if we took our shotguns and killed a turkey in the morning then caught trout all day the rest of the day?



anybody heard from Bama this morn?Hopefully he ain't a crispy critter from the lightning this morning


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You think it would crawl all over Bama if we took our shotguns and killed a turkey in the morning then caught trout all day the rest of the day?




  that would be funny.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> anybody heard from Bama this morn?Hopefully he ain't a crispy critter from the lightning this morning



Just texted him. He's tryin to get the wrinkles out of his fingers and toes from bein waterlogged...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

On a positive note, he didn't have any "seeing Jesus" moments...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Heyy


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm ready to head to the mountains and catch some trouts. Anybody game?


I like to eat fish


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You think it would crawl all over Bama if we took our shotguns and killed a turkey in the morning then caught trout all day the rest of the day?



That would be even better


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyy



Good morning LilD

Did that dog of yours get id at the counter when he purchased that dip?I do not believe that yougin is old enough


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyy



Hey    .... Theres that big footed he she dog


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyy






mudracing101 said:


> Hey .... Theres that big footed he she dog


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noo she was to cute so they didn't ask for one and she's a she not a he she sheesh lol HEYY MOMMY!! (Go to subway n get me somethin to eat)


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Noo she was to cute so they didn't ask for one and she's a she not a he she sheesh lol HEYY MOMMY!! (Go to subway n get me somethin to eat)


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Meanie! :'(


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like a he she just sayin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Meanie! :'(



Now now young lady..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Meanie! :'(



yeah she treats us mean and beats us like her own kids as well.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

she is a purdy lil girl!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Meanie! :'(


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now now young lady..


 See??? Now you see???? 



BBQBOSS said:


> yeah she treats us mean and beats us like her own kids as well.


 Oh Hush, YOU deserve & love it!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah she treats us mean and beats us like her own kids as well.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now now young lady..



She is a meanie!!! I want some subway lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


answered, see above.............. 



lilD1188 said:


> She is a meanie!!! I want some subway lol


  Your *wants* won't hurt ya..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Time for a beer  . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a beer . . .


 AFTER you answer a question.................... go check your pm's, Mister!! chop-chop!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> AFTER you answer a question.................... go check your pm's, Mister!! chop-chop!!





Grrrrrrrrrr, always bossin somebody around . . . stomping off, grumbling and mumbling . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a beer  . . .



time for bed here


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> answered, see above..............
> 
> 
> Your *wants* won't hurt ya..............



Ya huh I'm hungry and there's NO FOOD in this house


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, always bossin somebody around . . . stomping off, grumbling and mumbling . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, always bossin somebody around . . . stomping off, grumbling and mumbling . . .


 Aaawww, you're soooooo CUTE when you do that!!!



lilD1188 said:


> Ya huh I'm hungry and there's NO FOOD in this house


  uuuhh, *he* just got paid & you told me you went shopping...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


>


  oh hush!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Spaghetti is simmerin`...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, you're soooooo CUTE when you do that!!!
> 
> 
> uuuhh, *he* just got paid & you told me you went shopping...............



I thought he was a she?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, you're soooooo CUTE when you do that!!!
> 
> 
> uuuhh, *he* just got paid & you told me you went shopping...............



Didn't get groceries got my seeds for my garden and a new pillow lol


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Spaghetti is simmerin`...



PB&J sammiches is digesting,....sgetti do sound good tho.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, always bossin somebody around . . . stomping off, grumbling and mumbling . . .


While ya going , get us both a beer


Nicodemus said:


> Spaghetti is simmerin`...



Soundin good


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Spaghetti is simmerin`...



Brang me some


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Brang me some



We gotta work on your use of the word "please"...
Next time I come that way I'm bringin the belt..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See??? Now you see????
> 
> 
> Oh Hush, YOU deserve & love it!!



Yeah, you're right!  Now spank me on the left cheek, the right one is starting to hurt!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> PB&J sammiches is digesting,....sgetti do sound good tho.



Miquel says PBand bologne is better...oh wait ,nevermind


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Miquel says PBand bologne is better...oh wait ,nevermind





It's time for a nap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's time for a nap



I'm gettin kind of nappy myself..


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We gotta work on your use of the word "please"...
> Next time I come that way I'm bringin the belt..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

D, that is one stretched out dog!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I thought he was a she?


the dog is a she ........... the he is, well he can be a dog too   



lilD1188 said:


> Didn't get groceries got my seeds for my garden and a new pillow lol


 can you say "pri-or-i-ties"


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We gotta work on your use of the word "please"...
> Next time I come that way I'm bringin the belt..


    



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah, you're right! Now spank me on the left cheek, the right one is starting to hurt!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> D, that is one stretched out dog!


 Nic, she's even purtier now, filling out pretty good too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nic, she's even purtier now, filling out pretty good too!





I saw that right off. Makes my heart purely hurt...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Slowly backing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Waitin on a woman . . . most any woman would do right about now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I saw that right off. Makes my heart purely hurt...


you're the first on the list if she's bred!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Slowly backing.


  nu-uh, get back in here!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Slowly backing.



Afternoon Tripodium.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're the first on the list if she's bred!!
> 
> 
> nu-uh, get back in here!!



Hehehe that tickles


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on a woman . . . most any woman would do right about now.



Jessica is home alone... go stawk her. 

It's only fair since i was in the bed with Ms. Dawn on Saturday night... and you was watchin.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on a woman . . . most any woman would do right about now.


_ yeah_? you sure 'bout that???????  you could have some tuf decisions if you do that............


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're the first on the list if she's bred!!
> 
> 
> nu-uh, get back in here!!





That is an offer I won`t be able to refuse.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on a woman . . . most any woman would do right about now.


I would wait on Misss Dawn too.


BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon Tripodium.



What is up brother BBQ. Seafood this weekend?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Jessica is home alone... go stawk her.
> 
> It's only fair since i was in the bed with Ms. Dawn on Saturday night... and you was watchin.



and you got a witness.


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On a positive note, he didn't have any "seeing Jesus" moments...





lilD1188 said:


> Heyy


i got you a turkey tail feather like i said i would...


Keebs said:


>



gimme one of dem meatball subs while your there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon Tripodium.



Is that like triple strenght imodium??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Jessica is home alone... go stawk her.
> 
> It's only fair since i was in the bed with Ms. Dawn on Saturday night... and you was watchin.




On my way!!  YOU and Tripod !!!




Keebs said:


> _ yeah_? you sure 'bout that???????  you could have some tuf decisions if you do that............





You interested??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I would wait on Misss Dawn too.
> 
> 
> What is up brother BBQ. Seafood this weekend?



Negative!  

Firing up the smoker. Yall come on over and eat some ribs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> the dog is a she ........... the he is, well he can be a dog too
> 
> 
> can you say "pri-or-i-ties"



 yeah always buy beer first


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Quack!! Need a favor!!!???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> and you got a witness.



Oh yeah, i forgot i had an audience. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that like triple strenght imodium??



ummm.....errrrr....sumpin like that. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> On my way!!  YOU and Tripod !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh yeah, i forgot i had an audience.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm.....errrrr....sumpin like that.



You got any Fried Grouper Left?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

slip said:


> i got you a turkey tail feather like i said i would...
> 
> 
> gimme one of dem meatball subs while your there.


 lazy young'uns!



Hooked On Quack said:


> On my way!! YOU and Tripod !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mehby..........



mudracing101 said:


> yeah always buy beer first


  he did.............


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> lazy young'uns!



Ahem, oh i _know_ you just didnt...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You got any Fried Grouper Left?



 

I am about ready to go eat a dozen or 6 raw oysters down at Hunts Oyster Bar down in PC.  Good ol local dive with cheap oysters and cold beer.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

$4.75/dozen.. none of that $13/dozen nonsense like in Savannah.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Ahem, oh i _know_ you just didnt...


  well, you are an *exception* to the rule............


----------



## killa86 (Mar 30, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> *yall see how mean she is to meee :'( lol*



now thats a fine lookin blue healer pup you got there


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

killa86 said:


> now thats a fine lookin blue healer pup you got there


 Look!!!  It's the new editor of the Daily Driveler!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well, you are an *exception* to the rule............



So what your saying is....im special?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Quack!! Need a favor!!!???




Whatcha need bro??




BBQBOSS said:


> I am about ready to go eat a dozen or 6 raw oysters down at Hunts Oyster Bar down in PC.  Good ol local dive with cheap oysters and cold beer.





Will be in PCB in June!!!   Showing off this sexy bod prancing up and down da beach in my nanner slang!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're the first on the list if she's bred!!
> 
> 
> nu-uh, get back in here!!



I sent him updated pictures of foxie layin in the floor lol & priorities I needed a piller to sleep on sheesh I was using a blanket I did some research and blue heelers usually have between 3-7 puppies so I need a few ppl thatll want b4 I breed her I don't wanna get stuck with a litter lol
And the seeds I want some veggies from my own garden lol which a packet of seeds were only 20 cents


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

afternoon, peeps!
 as expected, the rain started abot the time i sat down this morning and pulled on my facemask. 30 minutes later, i'm soaked to the bone, teeth chattering, and i got 3 hens 40 yards in front of me in a field just standing in the downpour. Then the wind gusts started.  A couple more minutes and the first clap of thunder hit a half second behind the lightning. I left when the hens left.
Can't wait to do it again!!! 

I need coffee.....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

slip said:


> i got you a turkey tail feather like i said i would...
> 
> 
> gimme one of dem meatball subs while your there.



YAY   that's what kinda sub I wanted lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha need bro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Let`s you and me load up in your jeep, with whiskey, rifles, shotguns, pistols, beer, and go ridin`. Anything, that moves, we shoot, if it still moves, shoot it some more. And keep at it till the whiskey and bullets are gone. Just one of those days, and I`m in the mood to see blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> as expected, the rain started abot the time i sat down this morning and pulled on my facemask. 30 minutes later, i'm soaked to the bone, teeth chattering, and i got 3 hens 40 yards in front of me in a field just standing in the downpour. Then the wind gusts started.  A couple more minutes and the first clap of thunder hit a half second behind the lightning. I left when the hens left.
> Can't wait to do it again!!!
> 
> I need coffee.....





Changing your name from "Pookie" to "Lucky"!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s you and me load up in your jeep, with whiskey, rifles, shotguns, pistols, beer, and go ridin`. Anything, that moves, we shoot, if it still moves, shoot it some more. And keep at it till the whiskey and bullets are gone. Just one of those days, and I`m in the mood to see blood.





Come on up!!  We'll ride around my bro's plantation and blast hogs !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on up!!  We'll ride around my bro's plantation and blast hogs !!




That will work!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 30, 2011)

killa86 said:


> now thats a fine lookin blue healer pup you got there



Thank Ya shell be 8 months April 13th


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

slip said:


> So what your saying is....im special?


  well........... *duh*............. yeah!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> $4.75/dozen.. none of that $13/dozen nonsense like in Savannah.


I am there


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha need bro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to self. do not go to the beach in June.


rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> as expected, the rain started abot the time i sat down this morning and pulled on my facemask. 30 minutes later, i'm soaked to the bone, teeth chattering, and i got 3 hens 40 yards in front of me in a field just standing in the downpour. Then the wind gusts started.  A couple more minutes and the first clap of thunder hit a half second behind the lightning. I left when the hens left.
> Can't wait to do it again!!!
> 
> I need coffee.....


Come up to north Ga. I will hook you up.


Nicodemus said:


> Let`s you and me load up in your jeep, with whiskey, rifles, shotguns, pistols, beer, and go ridin`. Anything, that moves, we shoot, if it still moves, shoot it some more. And keep at it till the whiskey and bullets are gone. Just one of those days, and I`m in the mood to see blood.



Need a gun caddy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Changing your name from "Pookie" to "Lucky"!!



I know right? Things were a definite improvement this morning! 

you reckon the County has removed the fallen tree's from the road to my lease in Benevolence? I'd like to go and see if the tornado cleared some food plots.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am there
> 
> Note to self. do not go to the beach in June.
> 
> ...





Load up!!!


----------



## killa86 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha need bro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remember pcb is off limits in june i hear they dont even allow nanner slangs in july due to economy devastation from july


----------



## killa86 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on up!!  We'll ride around my bro's plantation and blast hogs !!




need a bartender? i have a mean pourin arm and will be the designated driver or is that driveler. anyway i have a lot of ammo for pigs 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am there
> 
> Note to self. do not go to the beach in June.
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Load up!!!



i will provide necessary ammo and liquor or liquor and ammo which ever is more important to you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s you and me load up in your jeep, with whiskey, rifles, shotguns, pistols, beer, and go ridin`. Anything, that moves, we shoot, if it still moves, shoot it some more. And keep at it till the whiskey and bullets are gone. Just one of those days, and I`m in the mood to see blood.



You could break out the obsidian and knap a point. You'd see blood real quick without doin all of that drivin..


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well........... *duh*............. yeah!



_Yesssssss_


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could break out the obsidian and knap a point. You'd see blood real quick without doin all of that drivin..



I'll be driving. i figure a possum wrangler from alabama and a Sowega wooly booger hangin' out the truck winder with a single shot cannon oughta be able to slaughter their way thru natures guts before the roadblocks get us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

beeper calls. BBL!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

13............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

wrap it up, the sittin by the fire and wadin thread is watin..


----------

